# The "INFAMOUS" TT Rolling Road Day RESULTS Pg 52



## jamman

*POWERSTATION BOOKED*

*20th June 2015*

*The TT Shootout is an open invitation to anyone who wants to attend, you don't have to run your car on the Rolling Road. The grounds are extensive and there is room for plenty of TTs so please feel free to come and join us. If you want to run your car on the RR please post on this thread or PM me*

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=514282&hilit=rolling+road

This event tends to bring together a massive collection of cars from 150 TTs up to tuned monster RS cars so if you are interested in tuning come have a look and a chat, this is without doubt the friendliest meet there is.

*Coverage this year in Audi Driver, Audi Tuner and TTOC magazines*

BBQ HERO 1 AND 2

*Spike
Warranty Void*

*Charity Raffle in aid of SSAFA
See Page 29

A little bit about SSAFA, (Soldiers, Sailors Airmen and Families Association) is Britain's oldest military charities, which started in 1885. Through two World Wars and every subsequent conflict involving Britain, SSAFA has been here for our servicemen and women and their families providing lifelong support.
The ability to adapt quickly to their needs is still at the heart of everything we do. We never stand still, so our new services provide vital support wherever and whenever it is most needed.
*

Bragging

*JAMMAN
tonksy26
cam69
Bartsimpsonhead
BaueruTc
Jenny H
Spaceman10 
Duggy
Warranty_Void
Nem 
Matt B
spike
conlechi
malstt
firediamonduk 
Mondo
Ian222
millepeed
TTSPORT666
Wak 
Anthony839
The Gachet
Steve
Cookbot
Glslang
MichaelAC
m0rph_TTR
*

The night before......

OK hotel for the night before is......

http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel ... north-west

REMEMBER BOOK 19/06 ! !

The one we used before is showing no cheap rooms but this one is SO GET BOOKED as it's always a good laugh.

There's rooms at the moment for only £39 and there's a beefeater next door for food, beeeeeeeeer and abuse

Sleeping/Eating/Drinkin
*JAMMAN
Lollypop86
WAK + 1
millepeed+1
BaueruTc+1
Nem
Jenny H + 1
Spaceman 10
MalsTT
MichaelAC
Cookbot
*

Watching
*
Pugwash69
Lollypop86
1wheelonly
mighTy Tee
redsilverblue

*

scared/sulking

*V6RUL*

*THE GROUNDS:*










*THE COST OF RUNNING ON THE RR:*

*TBC* 15-35 cars

*THE ROLLING ROAD:*

MAHA 3000 - They most accurate 4WD Rolling Road available. 
Only one run per car is needed as no values are estimated.

_"Our rolling road uses the MAHA RAM3000 control system which gives us unrivaled accuracy and repeatability. This is then complimented by being housed in a soundproof dyno cell. Air is changed in the cell at a rate of 22,000 cubic meters an hour by our unique intake and exhaust extraction system."_

*THE LOCATION:*










*POWERSTATION
Northway Trading Estate
Northway Lane
Tewkesbury
Gloucestershire
GL20 8JH*

http://tinyurl.com/4xgakst

From East London they are:
*127 miles*

From Manchester they are:
*131 miles*

There is a maximum of 35 cars that can run on the day. As we get closer I will be able to give an appropriate start time but for now you can get to Power Station from 9am onwards. We will run the cars based on who is available so no set times to show up by. I'll update here with times soon.

AWARDS/TROPHIES

TBC


----------



## mullum

If anyone in the south doesn't want to travel so far, perhaps an alternative event could be organised


----------



## jamman

Thank you mods appreciate your help :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

What date big man ?


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> What date big man ?


Full details early next week as soon as I have a firm date set in stone


----------



## cam69

Count me in please.


----------



## jamman

cam69 said:


> Count me in please.


Will do mate.

I will be PMing all the previous runners and riders


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Depending on the date I'm interested.


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Depending on the date I'm interested.


 8) Will announce very soon matey


----------



## Warranty_Void

Sound fun I'll be comming :mrgreen:


----------



## BaueruTc

All depends on the date for me too! Roll on the announcement!


----------



## tonksy26

You 2 not made up yet ? :lol:

Will you send me info on competition this year James. Be nice to keep my title 8) :twisted:


----------



## Jenny H

Looking forward to it, was great last year 
Jenny


----------



## Pugwash69

Put me down as a tentative voyeur please. I've made no significant changes in the last 12 months so I'd like to come and warm my hands behind a few of you again.


----------



## jamman

Great to see lots of names appearing

I will update tomorrow in one go

You got to come pugs to give me some gardening tips


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi mate

I up for this again, just need the date.

And no I not going first again  :wink:

Phil


----------



## mullum

tonksy26 said:


> You 2 not made up yet ? :lol:


Tried many times Tonksy, but he can't help himself. Logged in today to see he's calling me a pr!ck - for helping people find adjustable drop links!


----------



## Duggy

Put me down mate [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I up for this again, just need the date.
> 
> Can I go first again  :wink:
> 
> Phil


Ok that's Phil going first [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Spaceman10

Not again lol

Please some else first.

Phil


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Not again lol
> 
> Please some else first.
> 
> Phil


Ok we will settle it with a coin toss..........

Did you guess tails ?


----------



## Jonny_C

Quite like to have my first crack at a RR, date dependent.


----------



## V6RUL

Powerstation doesn't work for me..
Steve


----------



## Spaceman10

Well jame tell me what you got and I tell you what I got :wink:

Phil


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Powerstation doesn't work for me..
> Steve


I thought that mate but had to go with the masses

You never run anyway


----------



## jamman

Jonny_C said:


> Quite like to have my first crack at a RR, date dependent.


 8)


----------



## Pugwash69

jamman said:


> You got to come pugs to give me some gardening tips


I don't do uphill gardening, just in case you wondered.


----------



## jamman

Pugwash69 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got to come pugs to give me some gardening tips
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do uphill gardening, just in case you wondered.
Click to expand...

Bad boy lol


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Powerstation doesn't work for me..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that mate but had to go with the masses
> 
> You never run anyway
Click to expand...

All DSG tiTTies struggle at Powerstation which may mean you lose a few runners..
Not sure if there were any running issues at MRC and it's pretty central.
I'm only going to be available for events from July due to work stuff and Janice is having a few bits installed.
Steve


----------



## Nem

Count me in for definite.

After last years abysmal run with loosing coolant and only just over stock power I'm ever hopeful this time


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Count me in for definite.
> 
> After last years abysmal run with loosing coolant and only just over stock power I'm ever hopeful this time


Good man


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Powerstation doesn't work for me..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that mate but had to go with the masses
> 
> You never run anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All DSG tiTTies struggle at Powerstation which may mean you lose a few runners..
> Not sure if there were any running issues at MRC and it's pretty central.
> I'm only going to be available for events from July due to work stuff and Janice is having a few bits installed.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Errree what about your Santa Pod event in May ?

PowerStation inform me DSG issues are now sorted

Gone with Powerstation as it so much better for the actual meet which MRC whilst great RR wise wasn't a great venue for getting the cars together etc

I'm looking at dates from late May though to early June anyway


----------



## Lollypop86

Me....not running tho lol and as long as it's not between 26th April and 4th of May as I'll be in Vegas......you don't want me to cook I might poison everyone lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Jessica shows me her Tatooooooooos


That didn't happen.....unless you somehow got in my room whilst I was sleeping.......please don't play with my food this year or I will stab you with a fork lol

J
Xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

I shouldn't mind coming, but not in the TT

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica shows me her Tatooooooooos
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't happen.....unless you somehow got in my room whilst I was sleeping.......please don't play with my food this year or I will stab you with a fork lol
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

You are not forking me Jesscia I told you


----------



## jamman

1wheelonly said:


> I shouldn't mind coming, but not in the TT
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Top man bring the bike......


----------



## ReTTro fit

jamman said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't mind coming, but not in the TT
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Top man bring the bike......
Click to expand...

Of course mate, can have a play on the way home with anyone who THINKS they have a fast TT. Lmfao









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Duggy

Late May sounds good, gives me a bit longer to get more stuff in my garage fitted ;-)


----------



## jamman

1wheelonly said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't mind coming, but not in the TT
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Top man bring the bike......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course mate, can have a play on the way home with anyone who THINKS they have a fast TT. Lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Needs spacers, lowering and some BBS alloy.......

Like I told you I'm not a bike man but that looks uber cool


----------



## Matt B

Mmmmm decisions decisions - which TT to bring


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Mmmmm decisions decisions - which TT to bring


Mk 1 because I always give the Mk2 owners grief ask Phil


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm decisions decisions - which TT to bring
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 1 because I always give the Mk2 owners grief ask Phil
Click to expand...

Yeah I think it has to be mk1


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica shows me her Tatooooooooos
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't happen.....unless you somehow got in my room whilst I was sleeping.......please don't play with my food this year or I will stab you with a fork lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not forking me Jesscia I told you
Click to expand...

Play with my food again and I will! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm decisions decisions - which TT to bring
> 
> 
> 
> Mk 1 because I always give the Mk2 owners grief ask Phil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think it has to be mk1
Click to expand...

Steve isn't running again.... roll on 2019

Least I can save money on the best excuse trophy


----------



## Spaceman10

James Us mk 2 owners can stand our ground.  
Mat you on the fence, you have two awesome cars mate.  
Don't listen to James Bring the rs and make the numbers up :wink:

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void

Just nail a tow bar on the mk1 and get a trailer job done :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86

Jenny is going to be itching to run hers!

J
Xx


----------



## ReTTro fit

You'll need more than than little RS Phil !! PMSL 
I'm deffo following you home !! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum

What bike is that? Very nice it is too  I've got a modded and customised ER6-N


----------



## ReTTro fit

GSX-R 1000 modded, it's a handful lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## caney

Stick us down for a run mate


----------



## spike

where is the powerstation? (maybe add the answer to 1st post?)


----------



## mullum

1wheelonly said:


> GSX-R 1000 modded, it's a handful lol


Nice, mines only a 650 street fighter but plenty of fun


----------



## Spaceman10

Lea mate,

My rs is no were near good enough for your bike.
It looks stunning mate.

Bet it goes like stink 

Nice one mate

Phil


----------



## Jenny H

Lollypop86 said:


> Jenny is going to be itching to run hers!
> 
> J
> Xx


Yes but mine is not mapped .........yet

Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10

Jen

Just use it as a before and after :wink:

Phil


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> where is the powerstation? (maybe add the answer to 1st post?)


Hi Mate

Will put all details down next week mate, Power Station is where I've ran 2 of the last 3 RRs have a quick search Rolling Road 2012 and 2013 it's a good venue


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> James Us mk 2 owners can stand our ground.
> Mat you on the fence, you have two awesome cars mate.
> Don't listen to James Bring the rs and make the numbers up :wink:
> 
> Phil


I'm going to have a special section just for you Phil.....

You lost the toss btw


----------



## Spaceman10

Lol 
James you and that two headed coin of yours  
I hope you will running your mate.

Phil


----------



## conlechi

I'm up for this .......... I might have my car back in time :roll:


----------



## jamman

conlechi said:


> I'm up for this .......... I might have my car back in time :roll:


Will be worth the wait Mark that's for sure.


----------



## malstt

I might make the journey this year 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

malstt said:


> I might make the journey this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That would be great

Give Matt some competition for car of the day


----------



## spike

jamman said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the powerstation? (maybe add the answer to 1st post?)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate
> 
> Will put all details down next week mate, Power Station is where I've ran 2 of the last 3 RRs have a quick search Rolling Road 2012 and 2013 it's a good venue
Click to expand...

For those who don't know...

Located in Tewkesbury Gloucestershire POWERSTATION is a one stop performance car service and tuning centre.

I should be able to make this, date dependant


----------



## firediamonduk

I would be interested in this, only got a standard ish 180 but would love to RR it... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10

Come along mate 
Don't worry about number, it what it rolls on the day and you happy how it performs.
And it great fun meeting every one.

Phil


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Come along mate
> Don't worry about number, it what it rolls on the day and you happy how it performs.
> And it great fun meeting every one.
> 
> Phil


Couldn't agree more Phil it's s great laugh and that's the main point no snobbery just a laugh.


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> no snobbery just a laugh.


Just dont let James near your food.....

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> no snobbery just a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont let James near your food.....
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

You luv my chippolaTTTTAaa


----------



## olly12

Won't be attending this years RR day
Waiting on our gearbox so fingers crossed won't be long


----------



## Spaceman10

Yes your right James,

Last year was great, night before in the pub was great fun.
On the day it was good to see so many well turned out tt's also other makes.
All I can say is you can't meet a bunch of nicer people that are into there cars. 

Phil


----------



## jamman

olly12 said:


> Won't be attending this years RR day
> Waiting on our gearbox so fingers crossed won't be long


Good to hear gearbox is finally happening, that will be a first won't it ?

Catch up latter in the year was down TTS then other day


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Yes your right James,
> 
> Last year was great, night before in the pub was great fun.
> On the day it was good to see so many well turned out tt's also other makes.
> All I can say is you can't meet a bunch of nicer people that are into there cars.
> 
> Phil


Don't think ive forgotten about the video PHILIP..... x


----------



## OeTT

Put me down for the run and the night before. Haven't done any mods since last year but would like to compare figures against last years run.
Stewart


----------



## Mondo

Well, as long as the categories are a) agreed in advance, and b) STUCK TO :evil: I'm up for this.

I have it on good authority the category judge this year actually knows what the feck he's doing, so there won't be any last-minute category robbery going on. Plus it helps that I know the judge more intimately than anyone else, with the possible exception of Mrs. Mondo. :wink:

Tonks, you stroked git, I'm comin' for ya. :twisted:


----------



## olly12

Good to hear gearbox is finally happening, that will be a first won't it ?

Catch up latter in the year was down TTS then other day[/quote]

Yeah the gearbox is going ahead and yeah will be the first 1 for the TTRS 
Don't worry we will catch up soon no doubt ..


----------



## ian222

Could well be up for this fella, date dependant. Could be watching unless the dsg is sorted as you say though.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Could well be up for this fella, date dependant. Could be watching unless the dsg is sorted as you say though.


Don't worry about that Ian that's just V6RULs excuse number 263


----------



## spike

Mondo said:


> Well, as long as the categories are a) agreed in advance, and b) STUCK TO :evil: I'm up for this.
> 
> I have it on good authority the category judge this year actually knows what the feck he's doing, so there won't be any last-minute category robbery going on. Plus it helps that I know the judge more intimately than anyone else, with the possible exception of Mrs. Mondo. :wink:
> 
> Tonks, you stroked git, I'm comin' for ya. :twisted:


 some one is taking this rather seriously :lol:


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as long as the categories are a) agreed in advance, and b) STUCK TO :evil: I'm up for this.
> 
> I have it on good authority the category judge this year actually knows what the feck he's doing, so there won't be any last-minute category robbery going on. Plus it helps that I know the judge more intimately than anyone else, with the possible exception of Mrs. Mondo. :wink:
> 
> Tonks, you stroked git, I'm comin' for ya. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some one is taking this rather seriously :lol:
Click to expand...

Go Mondo [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

I just hope Jamesy-wamesy picks a date I can make. There's a small chance I'll have WMI by then, but I doubt it. A mate is bringing be back one of those USRT throttle body adapter plates, so I just need to swallow EUR500 for the kit and I'm in.

Hmmm... better check the category WMI falls into. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Hmmm... better check the category WMI falls into. [smiley=book2.gif]


Not the same one as me, but after last year, you never know... :roll: :lol:

John


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> I just hope Jamesy-wamesy picks a date I can make. There's a small chance I'll have WMI by then, but I doubt it. A mate is bringing be back one of those USRT throttle body adapter plates, so I just need to swallow EUR500 for the kit and I'm in.
> 
> Hmmm... better check the category WMI falls into. [smiley=book2.gif]


Took me a day to fit my WMI MYSELF

Pussy xxx

If anyone hasn't boriced I've let the Aussie bloke be in charge of categories of tune


----------



## Mondo

Aussie bloke?

[smiley=furious3.gif]

Turbos at dawn, you Forum Mincer. Mind you, I'd def' get a spanking then, as yours is bigger than mine.

(Gott in Himmel, it hurts me more than words can say to admit that. [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

I know I'm around 305 in summer and just over 320 in winter, so I'm going for the craic, and to see what she's like in whatever temp the RR day provides. And to take (and receive) the p*** mercilessly. I'm looking at you, Don Duggy. 

For those that care about stages, I found this post from Nem from last years' RR Thread:

'...*Stage 1*

Engine Remap (can be generic or custom to the car)
Cat-back exhaust system
Uprated DV
Performance panel air filter (in the OEM box)
Silicone / uprated engine pipes (boost, intake, coolant whatever)

Nothing more, else see stage 2 

*Stage 2* (in addition to the S1 mods)

Engine Remap (most likely custom)
High flow downpipes
Sports cats
Front mount Intercooler
Uprated inlet manifold
Uprated exhaust manifold
Uprated throttle body

No modifications to engine internals or change or modification to turbo 

*Stage 2+* (extra to the above)
Hybrid / Modified K04 Turbo
Uprated turbo actuator
Water / Meth or other similar cooling system

*Stage 3*

Replacement turbo
Uprated engine internals
Engine capacity increased
Flux capacitor

Basically the skys the limit on S3...'

So if we wanna do the 'Best Stage blah blah' thing, and if I may be so bold, may I suggest all the RR runners let James know what stage their cars are in according to the above when 'registering'? We'll take it on faith, as we don't have the resources, time or, frankly, the interest in doing any sort of scrutineering other than, 'Yep, that's fine'.

Unless RSB wants a thorough investigation, in which case I'll be selling raffle tickets. 

James, as The Man, does that sound OK?


----------



## jamman

I would like to investigate RSB


----------



## OeTT

Come on James, get that 1st post updated


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> Come on James, get that 1st post updated


Tomorrow will be the update I'm slathering over Laura Croft on channel 5

Laterz


----------



## OeTT

jamman said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on James, get that 1st post updated
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be the update I'm slathering over Laura Croft on channel 5
> 
> Laterz
Click to expand...

Both hands in action then? One for LC one for RSB?


----------



## Mondo

Who's holding the box of tissues? :?


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo, what you running now/ at the time of this RR ?

Who else is stage 2+. If there's only me then no need for me to splash out on wmi :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Who's holding the box of tissues? :?


Glad I've eaten my tea before reading this... 

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Is there a 'Stage 1+'..?

I have most of stage 2 except the modified inlet manifold (unless a phonelic spacer counts?), no modified exhaust manifold or an updated throttle body. :?


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Is there a 'Stage 1+'..?
> 
> I have most of stage 2 except the modified inlet manifold (unless a phonelic spacer counts?), no modified exhaust manifold or an updated throttle body. :?


I'd have thought those would have been stage 2+ :? :roll:

I would have thought that you wouldn't change the exhaust manifold unless you were dropping a hybrid on it :?:

Does this mean I've got more to add to my list for next year... :roll:

John


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a 'Stage 1+'..?
> 
> I have most of stage 2 except the modified inlet manifold (unless a phonelic spacer counts?), no modified exhaust manifold or an updated throttle body. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have thought those would have been stage 2+ :? :roll:
> 
> I would have thought that you wouldn't change the exhaust manifold unless you were dropping a hybrid on it :?:
> 
> Does this mean I've got more to add to my list for next year... :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

What you currently running john ?


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a 'Stage 1+'..?
> 
> I have most of stage 2 except the modified inlet manifold (unless a phonelic spacer counts?), no modified exhaust manifold or an updated throttle body. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have thought those would have been stage 2+ :? :roll:
> 
> I would have thought that you wouldn't change the exhaust manifold unless you were dropping a hybrid on it :?:
> 
> Does this mean I've got more to add to my list for next year... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you currently running john ?
Click to expand...

VTDA 
B5 3" TIP
BCS 3" DP
Miltek cat back
Trackslag charge pipe
AH Fabrications FMIC 
Deka 630's
Mapped by Wak

John


----------



## cam69

Duggy said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a 'Stage 1+'..?
> 
> I have most of stage 2 except the modified inlet manifold (unless a phonelic spacer counts?), no modified exhaust manifold or an updated throttle body. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have thought those would have been stage 2+ :? :roll:
> 
> I would have thought that you wouldn't change the exhaust manifold unless you were dropping a hybrid on it :?:
> 
> Does this mean I've got more to add to my list for next year... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you currently running john ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VTDA
> B5 3" TIP
> BCS 3" DP
> Miltek cat back
> Trackslag charge pipe
> AH Fabrications FMIC
> Deka 630's
> Mapped by Wak
> 
> John
Click to expand...

The same as me accept some bits Diffrent makes and I have a decat.


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> VTDA
> B5 3" TIP
> BCS 3" DP
> Miltek cat back
> Trackslag charge pipe
> AH Fabrications FMIC
> Deka 630's
> Mapped by Wak
> 
> John


The same as me accept some bits Diffrent makes and I have a decat.[/quote]

Be an interesting comparison on the different makes methinks... 8)

I think there will be a few of us running very similar specs 

John


----------



## redsilverblue

As long as this won't happen in April, as I'm once again off to US and A to have some more fun, I should make it to be around 

Happy to give a hand to flip some burgers too 

As always, will not be running


----------



## jamman

You did run a few years ago young lady

Be good to catch up x


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> Mondo, what you running now/ at the time of this RR ?
> 
> Who else is stage 2+. If there's only me then no need for me to splash out on wmi :wink:


Tonks, I thought you were stroked? Makes you S3 I think. Me, I'm still S2+ - like last year.

Guys, I'm interpreting the stage/mod list like this: you fit into the highest category for any mod you have. So if all you've done is fit WMI then you're S2+. I'll do other examples when posting from my PC and not this crap S4.


----------



## jamman

Can I jut confirm that FBs (MoNdOs) decision will be final unless I wish to change the rules....

I got a date 20th June 2015

Will put full details on page 1 in due course


----------



## Duggy

Excellent 

Put me down for stage 2, unless my best Kiwi friend disagrees... :roll: :wink:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

20th June's good for me - put me down please (on the list, not out of my misery!)

I guess as I have most of the Stage 2 mods I'll be in that group.


----------



## cam69

Please put me down to run stage 2.


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> 20th June's good for me - put me down please (on the list, not out of my misery!)...


shame; would put you out of my misery... :wink:

James, if you agree with the class rules, maybe update the 1st post with the details. Not wishing to teach you how to suck eggs - or anything else, for that mater. :-*

Just to confirm, if you start from the top 'class' first and work backwards, your class is the 1st one that ANY of your mods appear in. So BT or a stroker is instant S3, WMI is instant S2+, FMIC is S2, non-OEM air filter S1, etc.

After the briefest of looks, upgraded injectors might be controversial as, according to The Rules, that's an instant S3. [smiley=book2.gif]

(might need to look at that one)


----------



## jamman

Whispers....

"Has anyone noticed how serious Mondo has got?"

I think he fancies a trophy


----------



## spike

Weekend before Glastonbury, so should be able to make it


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi James,

Date good for me, please put me down.
Car ttrs 
APR Stage 1, Forge Inter cooler,scorpion catback exhaust , piper cross airfilter

I will bring the video for you as well.

Phil


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Whispers....
> 
> "Has anyone noticed how serious Mondo has got?"
> 
> I think he fancies a trophy


I don't think he liked loosing to me last year 8)

James, as chief organiser, please can I be stage 2+... Thanks


----------



## Warranty_Void

Put me down

TTS

Stock map ( Might have a stage 1 or 2 map by then lol )


----------



## conlechi

.
Not sure what stage group I will fall in to :? ..........

..... looking forward to the day


----------



## Nem

Anything above the stock 1.8 engine is stage 3. So larger bored blocks, strokers or 2.0tfsi units are all stage 3.


----------



## Mondo

Nick! Hope you don't mind me lifting your 'stages' post from last year wholesale. 

Tonks, you git, yes I thought I should have won S2+ - but it's hardly your fault James (or, more accurately, his 6-fingered assistant) don't know their own stage categories. Shouldn't be an issue this year - and, being final arbiter, I suspect I'll manage to score a trophy for something this year. Maybe the tallest Kiwi? 

James, 20th June works for me, so put me down as a runner - in S2+.


----------



## Nem

That's fine. Only two points to add which are about updated injectors not being mentioned which are probably a stage 2+ mod, but also updated turbo actuators being a stage 2+ mod - I've got one fitted now but only at stock pressures due to my oem unit failing and no oem replacement available. So does that still push me into s2+?


----------



## cam69

Bigger injectors don't add power so should not effect what stage the car is.


----------



## Nem

Being honest with 232hp last year I'm not going to be winning any stage this time round lol


----------



## spike

I guess the stages more apply to MK1s than MK2s, as the MK2 came is so different BHP variants from stock.


----------



## Duggy

This is already getting ridiculous and out of hand! How can you possibly be saying that a stage 2 remap with updated injectors are in the same class as a hybrid turbo... Beyond belief!


----------



## Jonny_C

Drat - holiday abroad that week  . Next year.


----------



## cam69

Duggy said:


> This is already getting ridiculous and out of hand! How can you possibly be saying that a stage 2 remap with updated injectors are in the same class as a hybrid turbo... Beyond belief!


Exactly this. You could run bigger injectors on stage 1 won't let it make any more power.


----------



## Spaceman10

Guys

I hope we get more mk2
come on mk2 owner the rollers need you 

Phil


----------



## spike

Spaceman10 said:


> Guys
> 
> I hope we get more mk2
> come on mk2 owner the rollers need you
> 
> Phil


only 4 of us last year?


----------



## Duggy

spike said:


> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> I hope we get more mk2
> come on mk2 owner the rollers need you
> 
> Phil
> 
> 
> 
> only 4 of us last year?
Click to expand...

At least 5 that I can remember ;-)

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Well let see if we can make it 6 or more this year

Phil


----------



## millepeed

hi james hello all
put us down for this, be good to catch up mate. oh and night before.


----------



## spike

Spaceman10 said:


> Well let see if we can make it 6 or more this year
> 
> Phil


think a few arrived later


----------



## Jenny H

Spaceman10 said:


> Well let see if we can make it 6 or more this year
> 
> Phil


I am coming again. I bet mine will be the only standard RS  
Jenny
x


----------



## Duggy

Are you running the qs as well Jenny?

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi jen

Glad to see your coming along.
Do you think you can keep it standard until then :wink:

Phil


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> hi james hello all
> put us down for this, be good to catch up mate. oh and night before.


GOOD MAN XX


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Guys
> 
> I hope we get more mk2
> come on mk2 owner the rollers need you
> 
> Phil


Pussies xx


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi james hello all
> put us down for this, be good to catch up mate. oh and night before.
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MAN XX
Click to expand...

+1. It's not a track so he should be fine. :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10

Ha ha 
I know James but I got to find some one else to go first :wink:

Phil


----------



## Jenny H

Duggy said:


> Are you running the qs as well Jenny?
> 
> John


Don't think so. Don't want to blow the old girl up :roll: 
Jenny
x


----------



## Jenny H

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi jen
> 
> Glad to see your coming along.
> Do you think you can keep it standard until then :wink:
> 
> Phil


Made it to 6 months with the TTS Phil :wink: 
Jenny
x


----------



## Lollypop86

James update the first page you slacker!

J
Xx


----------



## Spaceman10

+1 J
Come James get your finger out 

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10

Yer jen, but you knew how good it was afterwards 
Just think what the rs would be like :wink:.

Mine is awesome now, with the new clutch, on my liquid gauge it showed 425 bhp but I know that could be out a bit

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86

Spaceman10 said:


> +1 J
> Come James get your finger out
> 
> Phil


Careful we don't know where it's been lol

J
Xx


----------



## Spaceman10

Lol lol lol 
Yer did not think about that lol lol.

Phil


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Given James' reputation he's probably got his fingers in a few pies...


----------



## jamman

It's tradition that I'm slow updating the front page so spin (on my finger)


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Given James' reputation he's probably got his fingers in a few pies...


 :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> It's tradition that I'm slow updating the front page so spin (on my finger)


You might want to put some gloves on then...


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tradition that I'm slow updating the front page so spin (on my finger)
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to put some gloves on then...
Click to expand...

Looks like someone's already tried out the little finger... 

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> Looks like someone's already tried out the little finger...
> 
> John


 :lol: :lol: Did James dipp it into Nutella ? :roll:


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone's already tried out the little finger...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Did James dipped it into Nutella ? :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

So is my official photographer already polishing her lenses... :wink:

John


----------



## redsilverblue

I'm gonna have to ... :wink:


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> I'm gonna have to ... :wink:


I'm going to have to take a long look at yours, there's been many mods since the last time I saw it 8)

John


----------



## malstt

So do I need to list all my mods before I attend ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

malstt said:


> So do I need to list all my mods before I attend ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nah just cheat it's more fun.....


----------



## malstt

Sounds good !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

I swear I've taken my hybrid off, so I must be a shoe-in for the S2 title. :roll:

Stages are self-declared and self-enforced. If folks intentionally/accidentally bend the 'rules' so be it.


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> I swear I've taken my hybrid off, so I must be a shoe-in for the S2 title. :roll:
> 
> Stages are self-declared and self-enforced. If folks intentionally/accidentally bend the 'rules' so be it.


Apparently Tonksy's only 1.8... :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## OeTT

James, have you and Neil booked your room yet??


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I've taken my hybrid off, so I must be a shoe-in for the S2 title. :roll:
> 
> Stages are self-declared and self-enforced. If folks intentionally/accidentally bend the 'rules' so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Tonksy's only 1.8... :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Did I not mention to anyone I've swapped back to standard ? Must have forgotten to mention. So sounds like I'm back to stage 2+


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I've taken my hybrid off, so I must be a shoe-in for the S2 title. :roll:
> 
> Stages are self-declared and self-enforced. If folks intentionally/accidentally bend the 'rules' so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Tonksy's only 1.8... :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I not mention to anyone I've swapped back to standard ? Must have forgotten to mention. So sounds like I'm back to stage 2+
Click to expand...

I remember helping you put the metal back in the bores mate :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> James, have you and Neil booked your room yet??


Lol I'll remember my ear plugs this year! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did I not mention to anyone I've swapped back to standard ? Must have forgotten to mention. So sounds like I'm back to stage 2+
> 
> 
> 
> I remember helping you put the metal back in the bores mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Stirring feckers.


----------



## Mondo

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol I'll remember my *butt *plugs this year! Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Eeeugh! Too much information. 

:-*


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did I not mention to anyone I've swapped back to standard ? Must have forgotten to mention. So sounds like I'm back to stage 2+
> 
> 
> 
> I remember helping you put the metal back in the bores mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stirring feckers.
Click to expand...

Moi... :wink:

Stage 2 and proud 

Do you think I've got time to fit a B5 exhaust manifold, SEM inlet manifold and a bigger throttle body... :roll:

John


----------



## Matt B

Put me down for stage 2


----------



## Spaceman10

I am sure, I heard that some one put a v12 in a mark 1.
But then it could just be a story :wink: 
I can't wait to see all these lovely mods every body talking about. :wink:

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Matt B said:


> Put me down for stage 2


I think you'd better delete your sig Matt... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> I am sure, I heard that some one put a v12 in a mark 1.
> But then it could just be a story :wink:
> I can't wait to see all these lovely mods every body talking about. :wink:
> 
> Phil


I wouldn't leave your bonnet up Phil :wink:

Us mk1 drivers always have tools in the back :lol: :lol:

See you Sunday :roll:

John


----------



## Matt B

Duggy said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down for stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better delete your sig Matt... :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

What you on about, its a stage 2.

Ok its a stage 2 plus.

hybrid turbo


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'll remember my *butt *plugs this year! Lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeugh! Too much information.
> 
> :-*
Click to expand...

Lol he snores......real loud, no wonder neil doesn't want snuggle time with him lol

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

Matt B said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down for stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better delete your sig Matt... :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you on about, its a stage 2.
> 
> Ok its a stage 2 plus.
> 
> hybrid turbo
Click to expand...

That sounds about right to me Matt, stage 2.0+ :lol:

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Lol yes your right John lol
Why do you think the rs comes with 3 bonnet catches :wink: 
I don't think it was to keep it closed at high speed :wink:

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10

Looking forward to Sunday


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Lol yes your right John lol
> Why do you think the rs comes with 3 bonnet catches :wink:
> I don't think it was to keep it closed at high speed :wink:
> 
> Phil


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Crowbar packed :wink:

Be good to have a catch up on Sunday, have you done anymore to it since AITP?

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Well John

Where do I start 
Big clutch change due to APR map and wheels power coated.
But the clutch was a big one.
I think I am the first to do a rs clutch change on their drive

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Well John
> 
> Where do I start
> Big clutch change due to APR map and wheels power coated.
> But the clutch was a big one.
> I think I am the first to do a rs clutch change on their drive
> 
> Phil


A clutch change on the drive, I salute you sir!

Just gone through a clutch change myself due to visiting Wak, discovered it was the original, so it hasn't done too bad and at least I can get the power down now!

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Thanks John.
You did well with you clutch 
It was the Same here mate the clutch just could not handle the power but now wow I love how it put the power down.

Hopefully 400+bhp.
Will see at the rollers 

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Thanks John.
> You did well with you clutch
> It was the Same here mate the clutch just could not handle the power but now wow I love how it put the power down.
> 
> Hopefully 400+bhp.
> Will see at the rollers
> 
> Phil


That will be an interesting watch 

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John.
> You did well with you clutch
> It was the Same here mate the clutch just could not handle the power but now wow I love how it put the power down.
> 
> Hopefully 400+bhp.
> Will see at the rollers
> 
> Phil
> 
> 
> 
> That will be an interesting watch
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Won't have long to wait he will be first up......

I will update everything Thursday evening including hotel as the one we used before isn't doing good deals for that night so going elsewhere.


----------



## Spaceman10

Yer right James we will see :wink: 
No good putting your up first if it take you this long to update this subject :lol: 
Can't we just every name in a hat 

Phil


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John.
> You did well with you clutch
> It was the Same here mate the clutch just could not handle the power but now wow I love how it put the power down.
> 
> Hopefully 400+bhp.
> Will see at the rollers
> 
> Phil
> 
> 
> 
> That will be an interesting watch
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't have long to wait he will be first up......
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Yer right James we will see :wink:
> No good putting your up first if it take you this long to update this subject :lol:
> Can't we just every name in a hat
> 
> Phil


It'll be nice and cool going in there first Phil :wink:

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Stick me down provisionally for attending/night before and a run! Will find out when i am back at work next week if i can get the time off work to attend.


----------



## Spaceman10

I did last time John and I can't say how worry I was but it was good to see the numbers and get it out the way  
I must say it was great to see every body else cars run and to see the look on their faces 

Some great cars last year

Phil


----------



## jamman

I will run first and Phil [smiley=baby.gif] second :wink:


----------



## millepeed

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi james hello all
> put us down for this, be good to catch up mate. oh and night before.
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MAN XX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. It's not a track so he should be fine. :wink:
Click to expand...

OI mondo ist nice you remember


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi james hello all
> put us down for this, be good to catch up mate. oh and night before.
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MAN XX
Click to expand...

looking foward to it.


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John.
> You did well with you clutch
> It was the Same here mate the clutch just could not handle the power but now wow I love how it put the power down.
> 
> Hopefully 400+bhp.
> Will see at the rollers
> 
> Phil
> 
> 
> 
> That will be an interesting watch
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't have long to wait he will be first up......
> 
> I will update everything Thursday evening including hotel as the one we used before isn't doing good deals for that night so going elsewhere.
Click to expand...

but the last time i went we got the hotel for free (money back anyway)


----------



## Spaceman10

Lol cheers James mk1 then mk2 shame we don't have a mk3

Cheers mate

Phil


----------



## jamman

The "infamous" Dammoooooo is coming to beat Mondo (again)


----------



## Mondo

millepeed said:


> OI mondo ist nice you remember


Hey dude, no offence meant. I just remember you had a hard time at the track, but got it all resolved IIRC. Am sure it's mildly amusing now; was perhaps less so on the day.



jamman said:


> The "infamous" Dammoooooo is coming to beat Mondo (again)


Well, if he did it would only make it 2-2 as I'm currently on top (fnarr fnarr) in that regard. D would have to stop being the Alfa Male and get back to where he belongs first; in a 225.

Bring it! :twisted:

Oh, and James, stop winding people up and Update The List Of Runners. :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI mondo ist nice you remember
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude, no offence meant. I just remember you had a hard time at the track, but got it all resolved IIRC. Am sure it's mildly amusing now; was perhaps less so on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "infamous" Dammoooooo is coming to beat Mondo (again)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if he did it would only make it 2-2 as I'm currently on top (fnarr fnarr) in that regard. D would have to stop being the Alfa Male and get back to where he belongs first; in a 225.
> 
> Bring it! :twisted:
> 
> Oh, and James, stop winding people up and Update The List Of Runners. :roll:
Click to expand...

 Hi Mondo... Yes ill be there, but don't worry this year you are safe, i'm a spectator. I'll be back to fight the Mondomobile one day.. Mwahahahahah...(evil laugh) [smiley=devil.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...I will update everything Thursday evening...


Uh-huh... :roll:



TTSPORT666 said:


> ... Hi Mondo... Yes ill be there, but don't worry this year you are safe, i'm a spectator...


You can go on the rollers if you like, D; I'll still feel safe from you. :-*

Be good to catch up. Be good to hear you tales of Alfa woe. 

PS: 320bhp. Mine will be the best S1 there!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I will update everything Friday afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh... :roll:
Click to expand...

Ahhh shut ya beak :-*


----------



## jamman

Errrrr WOW 22 runners already

If i've missed anyone please let me know :-*


----------



## Nem

Friday the 19th for the hotel then?  Just checking...


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Friday the 19th for the hotel then?  Just checking...


Yes mate a few made a date mistake last year :wink:


----------



## Nem

jamman said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 19th for the hotel then?  Just checking...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate a few made a date mistake last year :wink:
Click to expand...

Not that I was trying to remind them of that 

Anyway, I'm booked for the Friday night. 8)


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday the 19th for the hotel then?  Just checking...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate a few made a date mistake last year :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I was trying to remind them of that
> 
> Anyway, I'm booked for the Friday night. 8)
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## Mondo

Feck me, he's updated the 1st page! :-o

Although I see no one's got a stage next to them. Is that 'cause we're all S1? :roll:

And... Damien's running? D, when did you (re) pick up a TT? Or is Six Dinner Sid trying another wind-up? 

Looks to be only a 2-hour drive away so I'll probably head up in the morning. See if I can't drag The Sultan along too...


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Feck me, he's updated the 1st page! :-o
> 
> Although I see no one's got a stage next to them. Is that 'cause we're all S1? :roll:
> 
> And... Damien's running? D, when did you (re) pick up a TT? Or is Six Dinner Sid trying another wind-up?
> 
> Looks to be only a 2-hour drive away so I'll probably head up in the morning. See if I can't drag The Sultan along too...


I forgot Waheed of the list


----------



## Warranty_Void

Missed me off the list [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Warranty_Void said:


> Missed me off the list [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Nah check again matey  :wink:


----------



## spike

cheap rooms all been snapped up, £66 for a flexible rate now, at least can cancell if i get a better offer lol


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yay :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> cheap rooms all been snapped up, £66 for a flexible rate now, at least can cancell if i get a better offer lol


This happened last time you need to keep checking because they release more plus double up anyway to save money.

There is another premier near by but that will split up the party which won't work so well.


----------



## jamman

There's Gloucester Twigworth, Barnwood and Longford close by that are all showing cheap
rooms so maybe book there and then all meet at one location for food.

Taxi fares will be nothing they are only 5 miles apart.

It really is up to you folks but I do know more cheap rooms will come up


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Looks to be only a 2-hour drive away so I'll probably head up in the morning


Think I'll do the same, it might even take me 20 minutes if I drive slow... 

John


----------



## jamman

Oh oh oh looks like our little do might be getting some magazine coverage. (as well as the excellent TTOC one of course.)

Will let you know more when Mal replies to my excited PM :lol:


----------



## Jenny H

Have booked a room for the Friday night for Me and Dave  
Jenny
x


----------



## jamman

Jenny H said:


> Have booked a room for the Friday night for Me and Dave
> Jenny
> x


 8)


----------



## Spaceman10

Just got to sort out my room

Phil


----------



## malstt

Need to book my room 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Get em booked gents ....

I will add you both to the staying over list

Is it +1 for both ?


----------



## malstt

Think it will just be me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10

Only me for this one mate

Phil


----------



## V6RUL

If I am not removed from the front post then my signature will stay in place........
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> If I am not removed from the front post then my signature will stay in place........
> Steve


Ha ha - this post made me look at page 1.

LOL


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I will update everything Thursday evening...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hi Mondo... Yes ill be there, but don't worry this year you are safe, i'm a spectator...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go on the rollers if you like, D; I'll still feel safe from you. :-*
> 
> Be good to catch up. Be good to hear you tales of Alfa woe.
> 
> PS: 320bhp. Mine will be the best S1 there!
Click to expand...

Be great to catch up Mondo.. :wink: Must be fantastic to breach the 300bhp mark with your baby. Its a very special mk1.

Yes my new project woes..lol..Can you believe part of which ended up with me going hybrid turbo..It's been emotional and educational but getting there now. 

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Looks to be only a 2-hour drive away so I'll probably head up in the morning.


Ditto. I'll combine it with a nice leisurely country drive home through the Gloucestershire/Warwickwhire/Oxfordshire countryside, and my usual pilgrimage (and selfie pic) at the gates of Jerremy Clarkson's house. POWER!


----------



## tonksy26

Depending on what condition the TT is in, I may bring the S3 down and whack that on the rollers instead ( if there's enough time After everyone's tt's)


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not removed from the front post then my signature will stay in place........
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha - this post made me look at page 1.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

That's Manchester United fans for you Matt ;-)

Someone's feeling a bit sensitive...... get over it and take it like it's intendended you flamming galah....

You know dam well you always have an excuse every year why "Janice" doesn't run,even you joke about winning best excuse every year.

I will alter it though just for you.

NB for those interested it simply stated "Scared" as opposed to "Really scared / sulking / it's not working /my car's in bits / it's broken / I should have bought a Ferrari ...... "


----------



## jamman

Great to see so many old and new faces signed up.

BBQ will be sorted hopefully but unfortunately Plan A has but the dust I've heard from Gaz and he's in a sorry old way with his leg from his fall so he can't help but he sends his best wishes and I'm sure we all wish him a speedier
recovery.

I NEED A VOLUNTEER TO DO THE BBQ IT WILL BE IN AID OF SPIKES FORCES CHARITY SO CANT SOMEONE PERSUADE THEIR OTHER HALF IT WOULD BE A GREAT IDEA (lol)


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> Depending on what condition the TT is in, I may bring the S3 down and whack that on the rollers instead ( if there's enough time After everyone's tt's)


Sorry, did you say _bring _the S3, or _compete_ in the S3 class? Methinks someone is bottling it... :wink:

Damien, a hybrid?  Well, at least you admitted it. I wanted to keep mine a secret until the RR day, but I didn't really stand a chance, not with Wak & James on the scene.  Be good to hear your Tales from the Alfa Side. 



I see James is too busy winding up yet more folks to put stages next to peoples' cars. Mine could be the easiest scrutineering job in history at this rate. 'Got any mods?' 'Yep.' 'Welcome to S1.'


----------



## jamman

Oi FB

Let's get this straight you are no1 boss stage category man.

Both myself and Nick will assist and advise on the day but YOU are
responsible for classes which will be listed on the day after scrutiny

PS I have no issues with you cheating

LOVE DB xxx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> Let's get this straight you are no1 boss stage category man.
> 
> Both myself and Nick will assist and advise on the day but YOU are responsible for classes which will be listed on the day after scrutiny


So you're giving the Kiwi sheep worrier carté blanche to perve over people's cars?!? [smiley=klingon.gif]
I might have to wash mine afterwards - I feel it'd be 'dirty'


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight you are no1 boss stage category man.
> 
> Both myself and Nick will assist and advise on the day but YOU are responsible for classes which will be listed on the day after scrutiny
> 
> 
> 
> So you're giving the Kiwi sheep worrier carté blanche to perve over people's cars?!? [smiley=klingon.gif]
> I might have to wash mine afterwards - I feel it'd be 'dirty'
Click to expand...

I'm getting worried as "Operation clean engine bay AKA remove the plastic" might not be as clean when I leave! Especially if the sheep worrier is in perve mode  :lol: :lol:

I might leave it on as it'll be easier to clean!

John


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> So you're giving the Kiwi sheep worrier carté blanche to perve over people's cars?!? [smiley=klingon.gif]
> I might have to wash mine afterwards - I feel it'd be 'dirty'


Yes I'm allowing him complete access to your car's nooks and crannies


----------



## malstt

Room all booked


----------



## Mondo

Poooow-wah! :twisted:

They say it corrupts. I'm cool with that. [smiley=policeman.gif]

I'll try to remember to bring lots of sets of rubber gloves, for all those in-depth examinations. And who knows; maybe I might look in the odd car every now & then too.

Baaaaaa...... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Nem

Posted this last year I think, but certainly appropriate again now


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi nick

Nice video mate.
Is this how the mk1 do it then. :wink:

Phil


----------



## Nem

Well, I've put 10 grand of mods in mine, and I'm still one cylinder and 150 horse down on you 

Lol


----------



## Spaceman10

Not to worry mate I sure you will pull good numbers this year 

Phil


----------



## mighTy Tee

Put me down as a possible voyeur.


----------



## jamman

mighTy Tee said:


> Put me down as a possible voyeur.


Good man bring your boat always thought it looked uber cool 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

jamman said:


> Good man bring your boat always thought it looked uber cool 8)


I can just about muster all of a massive 29hp from the Yamar engine


----------



## Duggy

mighTy Tee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man bring your boat always thought it looked uber cool 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about muster all of a massive 29hp from the Yamar engine
Click to expand...

You might get slightly more out of a Yamaha engine Rich... :wink:

John


----------



## jamman

mighTy Tee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man bring your boat always thought it looked uber cool 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about muster all of a massive 29hp from the Yamar engine
Click to expand...

Yes but as you know not all things have to be fast to look cool, frogeye sprite springs to mind also


----------



## Mondo

Nem said:


> Well, I've put 10 grand of mods in mine, and I'm still one cylinder and 150 horse down on you
> 
> Lol


10 large? Is that all? You're not trying hard enough. :wink:

Or is that  , knowing how much I've spent.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

Duggy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man bring your boat always thought it looked uber cool 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about muster all of a massive 29hp from the Yamar engine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might get slightly more out of a Yamaha engine Rich... :wink:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

John - are you telling me I have a typo?

http://www.yanmarmarine.eu/

:roll: :wink:


----------



## Duggy

mighTy Tee said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just about muster all of a massive 29hp from the Yamar engine
> 
> 
> 
> You might get slightly more out of a Yamaha engine Rich... :wink:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John - are you telling me I have a typo?
> 
> http://www.yanmarmarine.eu/
> 
> :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was wrong mate...however, you still have a typo, you missed the n out :roll:

John


----------



## mighTy Tee

DOH  [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Duggy

mighTy Tee said:


> DOH  [smiley=oops.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Taught by Mrs Stoker mate... :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Duggy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOH  [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Taught by Mrs Stoker mate... :wink:
Click to expand...

They taught English at Pershore High? News to me! 3 times they tried to get me through, 3 times they failed miserably (once I was so good they couldnt classify me :lol: ).

I eventually passed English at Worcester Tech Night School on their first attempt, thanks to someone who taught me me in 48 hours of lessons than PHS did in (a wasted) 6 years.

(Do you remember Mr Graham Stubbs? He was my English tutor at Worcester Tech and used to go to the "College Nights" at Tramps, short guy with a bushy beard and walking stick)


----------



## jamman

OK can we get back to finding a "fool" opps volunter to run the BBQ otherwise its going to be the local cafe again (which is lovely BTW)


----------



## cam69

Bbq would be nice.


----------



## spike

jamman said:


> OK can we get back to finding a "fool" opps volunter to run the BBQ otherwise its going to be the local cafe again (which is lovely BTW)


I can run the BBQ, as it'll be helping towards the Rally For Heroes chosen charity , which is SSAFA.

A little bit about SSAFA, (Soldiers, Sailors Airmen and Families Association) is Britain's oldest military charities, which started in 1885. Through two World Wars and every subsequent conflict involving Britain, SSAFA has been here for our servicemen and women and their families providing lifelong support. 
The ability to adapt quickly to their needs is still at the heart of everything we do. We never stand still, so our new services provide vital support wherever and whenever it is most needed.


----------



## millepeed

hotel all booked looking foward to this. not sure if the wife is comming though.


----------



## anthony_839

ill be coming

driving down in am


----------



## The Gachet

Hi James,

Hope all is well mate and many thanks for arranging this fantastic event again ! 

Please can you also include me as a Stage 1 and another TT owner Steven who I met at the ACE Cafe gathering over Christmas... he has a Stage 2 TT RS.

Both just attending on the day and for a run.

Cheers and look forward to seeing you then !


----------



## jamman

anthony_839 said:


> ill be coming
> 
> driving down in am


 8)


----------



## jamman

The Gachet said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Hope all is well mate and many thanks for arranging this fantastic event again !
> 
> Please can you also include me as a Stage 1 and another TT owner Steven who I met at the ACE Cafe gathering over Christmas... he has a Stage 2 TT RS.
> 
> Both just attending on the day and for a run.
> 
> Cheers and look forward to seeing you then !


More than welcome mate


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK can we get back to finding a "fool" opps volunter to run the BBQ otherwise its going to be the local cafe again (which is lovely BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> I can run the BBQ, as it'll be helping towards the Rally For Heroes chosen charity , which is SSAFA.
> 
> A little bit about SSAFA, (Soldiers, Sailors Airmen and Families Association) is Britain's oldest military charities, which started in 1885. Through two World Wars and every subsequent conflict involving Britain, SSAFA has been here for our servicemen and women and their families providing lifelong support.
> The ability to adapt quickly to their needs is still at the heart of everything we do. We never stand still, so our new services provide vital support wherever and whenever it is most needed.
Click to expand...

Thank you

That's great mate Im approaching sponsors at the moment to either give us a little bit of cash or more likely an item for a raffle to aid your charity as reward for getting hot doing the BBQ


----------



## jamman

Looks like we have another magazine you will all know interested in doing an article, more details when I have them but I want to put a bit of work into the charity side of things for a week.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I'll help with the BBQ if needed


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> Looks like we have another magazine you will all know interested in doing an article, more details when I have them...


Razzle?


----------



## Mondo

Grindr?


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Grindr?


There's an image I really didn't want in my head 

John


----------



## Mondo

I'll give you my logon ID, John; then you really will freak out. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> I'll give you my logon ID, John; then you really will freak out. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Nooooooooooooooooo  

John


----------



## Mondo

I posted a couple of brief 'fliers' on the Mk2 and Mk3 forums about the RR day, to see if any of our newer friends want to be embarrassed by 10+ year old metal.  Plus I quite fancy seeing a Mk3 up close & personal. The more cars the better, I say. 

Not to mention the Mk2 RSs we've got coming... :twisted:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> I posted a couple of brief 'fliers' on the Mk2 and Mk3 forums about the RR day, to see if any of our newer friends want to be embarrassed by 10+ year old metal.  Plus I quite fancy seeing a Mk3 up close & personal. The more cars the better, I say.
> 
> Not to mention the Mk2 RSs we've got coming... :twisted:


Always in second place never in first FB already done it but doesn't look that encouraging 176 views and no replies 

Go team Dammooo


----------



## Mondo

Soz mate; looked for 'rolling' in both sections and didn't find anything. Mind you, search on this place is pants. It couldn't find its own @rse with both hands & a map. 

Guess our 'betters' are a bunch of...


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Soz mate; looked for 'rolling' in both sections and didn't find anything. Mind you, search on this place is pants. It couldn't find its own @rse with both hands & a map.
> 
> Guess our 'betters' are a bunch of...


Don't be sorry you are a great help and I appreciate it. 

I see you are having fun with Phil explaining how stage placement works [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman

Ok lots of "begging" messages have gone out lets see who steps up to the plate and helps out a little for our chosen charity.

A little bit about SSAFA, (Soldiers, Sailors Airmen and Families Association) is Britain's oldest military charities, which started in 1885. Through two World Wars and every subsequent conflict involving Britain, SSAFA has been here for our servicemen and women and their families providing lifelong support.
The ability to adapt quickly to their needs is still at the heart of everything we do. We never stand still, so our new services provide vital support wherever and whenever it is most needed.


----------



## jamman

Big shout out to William at MSS kits the first sponsor to come up with something for the charity.

Thank you


----------



## jamman

Next up is The TT Shop with full 4 wheel lazer alignment and some other goodies for a raffle

Thank you gents

Some suggestions on how to maximize the money for the charity would be appreciated.


----------



## jamman

Next up is a Crewe Audi with some goodies including cleaning products, thanks Josh.


----------



## Lollypop86

can someone summarise all of the above I cba to read it all lol

J
xx


----------



## OeTT

Lollypop86 said:


> can someone summarise all of the above I cba to read it all lol
> 
> J
> xx


To accompany the willy waving on the rolling road there will be a selection of burnt meat and a raffle.
Succinct enough Jess??


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll have to wave someone else's willy.....

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

Ladles & jellyspoons,

Once again the Mk2 crowd are ahead of us Mk1 old-timers. They've all said what stage they want to be, but we've a few holes in our own Mk1 list. So folks, if you're down as a runner, let me know what stage you are and I'll update the 1st page.

Including you, Damien - although I suspect DB just put you down as a runner to make me worried... 

:roll:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Ladles & jellyspoons,
> 
> Once again the Mk2 crowd are ahead of us Mk1 old-timers. They've all said what stage they want to be, but we've a few holes in our own Mk1 list. So folks, if you're down as a runner, let me know what stage you are and I'll update the 1st page.
> 
> Including you, Damien - although I suspect DB just put you down as a runner to make me worried...
> 
> :roll:


Whatever you do FB don't PM the people involved because that will make it toooo easy :wink:

Received the keyrings/openers from William at MSS today lovely bit of kit, thank you

http://www.msskits.com/product/merchand ... GUyyI.dpbs


----------



## Mondo

Too hard on me, you mean. 

Plus, it's documentary evidence they've alleged wot stage they are, should it come to court... [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Eadon

I'll be down to watch


----------



## jamman

Eadon said:


> I'll be down to watch


Good man


----------



## ian222

Without looking back through the posts James, how have they sorted the dsg problem? In fact what was the problem before, I didnt take much notice as I didnt have one?


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Without looking back through the posts James, how have they sorted the dsg problem? In fact what was the problem before, I didnt take much notice as I didnt have one?


Hi Ian, I will get the answer for you from the RR boss mate, first DSG question since V6RULs little tantrum.

At the RR two tears ago all the DSG cars seemed to run slightly lower than expected, I queried this at the time and PowerStation couldn't understand it as they have done many many DSGs without issue, they looked at the graphs and concluded they were an accurate representation at that point in time.

"Maybe" on the day the DSG cars didn't perform just the same last year when the 1.8s didn't produce the expected numbers at MRC, MRC simply stated their RR never seems to give good figures for the 1.8.

Hope you can make it Ian would like to see and hear what you think of you car.

Don't get tooooooo tied up folks in the numbers it will leave you bitter and twisted (like some) this is about turning up having a right good laugh and taking the p*** out of each other (ok me) and maybe raising a little bit off money for charity and getting yourself in a magazine (no not readers wives Jessica)


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> (no not readers wives Jessica)


Got to be someone's wife for that lol and I'm just far too cool for that at this stage in my life lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> (no not readers wives Jessica)
> 
> 
> 
> Got to be someone's wife for that lol and I'm just far too cool for that at this stage in my life lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Trust me you don't have to :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I dont know if I've got that level of trust for you just yet lol

J
xx


----------



## ian222

jamman said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without looking back through the posts James, how have they sorted the dsg problem? In fact what was the problem before, I didnt take much notice as I didnt have one?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ian, I will get the answer for you from the RR boss mate, first DSG question since V6RULs little tantrum.
> 
> At the RR two tears ago all the DSG cars seemed to run slightly lower than expected, I queried this at the time and PowerStation couldn't understand it as they have done many many DSGs without issue, they looked at the graphs and concluded they were an accurate representation at that point in time.
> 
> "Maybe" on the day the DSG cars didn't perform just the same last year when the 1.8s didn't produce the expected numbers at MRC, MRC simply stated their RR never seems to give good figures for the 1.8.
> 
> Hope you can make it Ian would like to see and hear what you think of you car.
> 
> Don't get tooooooo tied up folks in the numbers it will leave you bitter and twisted (like some) this is about turning up having a right good laugh and taking the p*** out of each other (ok me) and maybe raising a little bit off money for charity and getting yourself in a magazine (no not readers wives Jessica)
Click to expand...

Yeah ok see what they say fella. Yeah I hope to get there, will be a laugh.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Yeah ok see what they say fella. Yeah I hope to get there, will be a laugh.


That's the whole point Ian a laugh


----------



## Duggy

I've been to the last 3 RR days and as James said, it's all about a good bunch of enthusiasts having a laugh and a good banter about their cars

It's one of the most sociable events on the TT calendar  it doesn't matter whether you run or come to watch, the people make the day

The only downside is you see so many excellent mods on show, you leave with a shopping list :lol:

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> I've been to the last 3 RR days and as James said, it's all about a good bunch of enthusiasts having a laugh and a good banter about their cars
> 
> It's one of the most sociable events on the TT calendar  it doesn't matter whether you run or come to watch, the people make the day
> 
> The only downside is you see so many excellent mods on show, you leave with a shopping list :lol:
> 
> John


This ^

Well said

Don't make it any more competitive than this because other wise you destroy what it's all about.


----------



## Lollypop86

and anyway we all know that mine is the best, thats why i dont run to avoid anyone feeling embarrassed lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> and anyway we all know that mine are the best, don't want anyone feeling embarrassed lol
> 
> J
> xx


That's what "readers wives" is for..... let that masses decide


----------



## jamman

Thank you so much to John at Awesome for donating a £50 voucher and some T shirts for the charity

top man top company


----------



## malstt

Good work James.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboy

Hi James I hope to come not sure on if I'm running yet we will see be good to see you all


----------



## jamman

richyboy said:


> Hi James I hope to come not sure on if I'm running yet we will see be good to see you all[/quote
> 
> Be good to catch up Rich I hope little one is doing well


----------



## richyboy

Hi James Yes he's doing well been a hard and stressful 9 months so far fingers crossed that's it for issues now, kids, tiredness and work plays a big part of everyday living ATM roll on summer


----------



## jamman

richyboy said:


> Hi James Yes he's doing well been a hard and stressful 9 months so far fingers crossed that's it for issues now, kids, tiredness and work plays a big part of everyday living ATM roll on summer


Welcome to my world (without the issues) :wink:

See you soon (hopefully)


----------



## Mondo

Spot of cross-dressing, er, posting here. I think the only way to get folks who haven't already to advise of their stage is to make the default stage S3. If they care, they'll advise. If not, job done!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Spot of cross-dressing, er, posting here. I think the only way to get folks who haven't already to advise of their stage is to make the default stage S3. If they care, they'll advise. If not, job done!


You got pretty much everyone mate Steve (Caney) has an S5 Cabrio, Vince (Millepeed) prob stage1 V6 DSG and Damian ALFA+tight trousers


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Damian ALFA+tight trousers


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt

+1

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Right, S3s all round. 

Apart from D, who I'm making our first honorary S4 - for getting his Alfa to run at all, let alone on a rolling road. 

Luv ya really, D. :-*


----------



## glslang

Is there still space for another RR one?


----------



## MichaelAC

What class does a remapped only V6 go in? And does the RR work with the DSG?

Either way, I'd love to go this year even if only to watch so I may book the hotel too. Are we going out for beers the night before


----------



## OeTT

You'll be in S1 with me. James was speaking to them about dsg issues. Sure he'll let you know!


----------



## Mondo

Sounds indeed like S1. Get yer name down with DB and if you're in I'll bung you down in the 'wot stage' thread.

Plus will be good to see a despoilered TT in the flesh - if memory serves.


----------



## MichaelAC

Hi Mondo, you really need to keep up with the times  Since that meet, when we had them in Sussex, I sadly sold that great car (still considering trying to buy it back [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) and now own a V6 (a bit slower) with a big spoiler. But I think I'm going to come to this whatever and will book hotel so hope some people are up for a few beers the nigh before...


----------



## MichaelAC

eeeerm..so can I be put down for S1?


----------



## MichaelAC

Incidentally, it wasn't 'despoilered'. It was an original TT built in 1999 that didn't have it added as an after market product :lol:


----------



## jamman

MichaelAC said:


> eeeerm..so can I be put down for S1?


You are more than welcome Michaaaaaaeeeeeellllllllll

Glad you are coming to night before is always good fun


----------



## jamman

glslang said:


> Is there still space for another RR one?


yep you're in my friend


----------



## jamman

Cookbot has PMed to let me know he's coming down for a run and the night before.

I've asked him to bring down some of his engineering projects so we can all have a gander at his work which I'm told is first rate.


----------



## Mondo

MichaelAC said:


> Incidentally, it wasn't 'despoilered'. It was an original TT built in 1999 that didn't have it added as an after market product :lol:


True. That I do remember. The fact you moved it on I forgot. 

I did mean 'without' as opposed to 'removed'. Am thinking about removing mine - mostly 'cause I'm running out of mods. 

PS: All unstaged runners are now S3 until advised otherwise. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Looking at the numbers and even allowing for a few dropouts which is always the case I think we are pretty much there folks which is great so early before the day.

I know PowerStation say they can do up to 35 cars but is don't want the event to be rushed so 25-30 will be perfect so a big thanks to everyone coming.

I will post here and also PM everyone with the BBQ, charity and magazine info when I have firmed things up.

Jessica tells me she's going to do a video of the event so that's great news judging by her superb ADI one.


----------



## spike

Its all coming together really well, thanks to the sponsors who are coming up with raffle prizes!


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Its all coming together really well, thanks to the sponsors who are coming up with raffle prizes!


^ This [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Spaceman10

James its looks to be all coming together mate, great work  
It going to be a great day with a great bunch of people.

Nice one mate 

Phil 

Ps forgot about mondo hard work, sorry mate :wink:

Nice job


----------



## Mondo

Mate, I ain't done feck all. This is all DB's doing.

As opposed to DB's doings, which is altogether different. And disgusting. Apparently.... :roll:


----------



## Spaceman10

Though all the stages were you hard work bud. 

Phil


----------



## MichaelAC

Just one thing.....My car isn't very fast, are we all certain that there isn't a lower class than S1?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

MichaelAC said:


> Just one thing.....My car isn't very fast, are we all certain that there isn't a lower class than S1?


Lower than 'S1'..? Isn't that called the 'Alfa' class? [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spike

Do we have an approx cost yet??


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing.....My car isn't very fast, are we all certain that there isn't a lower class than S1?
> 
> 
> 
> Lower than 'S1'..? Isn't that called the 'Alfa' class? [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Ooh, biatch! :lol: Careful; you'll have the (ex-)Alfa male after you. Once he's crowbar'd himself into those trousers... 

Lower that S1... that'll be 'standard' then. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

MichaelAC said:


> Just one thing.....My car isn't very fast, are we all certain that there isn't a lower class than S1?


Yes the "Sexy Class" welcome to the club  lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Do we have an approx cost yet??


Yes mate same price as before

15+cars £35


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Ooh, biatch! :lol: Careful; you'll have the (ex-)Alfa male after you. Once he's crowbar'd himself into those trousers...


If he's using a crowbar surely he's doing it wrong? [smiley=bigcry.gif] A handful of axle grease and they'd go on smoother than a cashmere codpiece. [smiley=klingon.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Well, I didn't want to go down the lube route, but I'm glad someone did. 

Dammoooo! We [smiley=sweetheart.gif] youuuuu!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Well, I didn't want to go down the lube route&#8230;


I'd heard it doesn't normally stop you. But I guess it's hard to wash out of the wool afterwards. Baaaaa! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Lanonin. Can't beat it. :-*


----------



## MichaelAC

Thanks Jess, the S class is clearly the one to be in 8)

However, there's just one thing, I have upgraded my headlight and sidelight bulbs to 6K, would this put me into the S2 category?

Also, Mondo, what would the most appropriate bribe be to ensure a win on the day?


----------



## jamman

Depends if you want to bribe the monkey or the organ grinder :wink:

Sorry FB low blow just think I was going to mention Hansie Cronje until I remembered he was South African and not a Kiwi. 

Sorry Michael bribes not accepted V6RUL has tried it many times so as not to win the best didn't run excuse but credit needs to be given where deserved.

PS Chocolate would work :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Ah, the cricket world cup. Not a huge fan (of cricket generally) TBH but it was pretty exciting at times. Some awesome games, fantastic moments (Daniel Vettori's one-handed jump-catch out by the boundary for one, Grant Elliot hitting a 6 when needing 5 runs from 2 balls left to win being another) and serious heartbreak (being completely outclassed in the final by our trans-Tasman cousins). Hey ho, at least we made it out of the pool stages. :-*

Michael, you could try grinding the organ - see where that gets you. :-*


----------



## jamman

I enjoyed the fact that Grant Elliot was from South Africa, was a great game.


----------



## jamman

Charity Update

APS are offering a free Oil Service and AirCon regas - THANK YOU

Opie Oils are offering a £25 gift voucher and some car fresheners - THANK YOU


----------



## millepeed

for all who are going the night before what time will you be getting there. 
looking forward to this, i wonder if my car will beat its previous bhp figure :lol:


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> for all who are going the night before what time will you be getting there.
> looking forward to this, i wonder if my car will beat its previous bhp figure :lol:


Late afternoon mate I will ring you before and arrange something if possible


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> for all who are going the night before what time will you be getting there.
> looking forward to this, i wonder if my car will beat its previous bhp figure :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Late afternoon mate I will ring you before and arrange something if possible
Click to expand...

sounds good to me bud.


----------



## Lollypop86

Being the most local last time I was there the latest lol so will look to be early this time lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Being the most local last time I was there the latest lol so will look to be early this time lol
> 
> J
> xx


Nahhhh you're ok take your time :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Being the most local last time I was there the latest lol so will look to be early this time lol
> 
> J
> xx


If you were that local Jess, you'd be sleeping in your own bed like I will be... A nice 15 minute drive for me :wink:

John


----------



## spike

I'm staying down the road, but will come join you the evening before


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> I'm staying down the road, but will come join you the evening before


 8)

Received box from Crewe Audi today - Thabks very much Josh in parts


----------



## Mondo

Nobody offering 10% discount on WMI kits by any chance?


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Received box from Crewe Audi today - Thabks very much Josh in parts


You're doing a sterling job here James 

I think you've turned a small gathering of like minded individuals into a major event, hats off to you 8)

John


----------



## conlechi

Duggy said:


> You're doing a sterling job here James
> 
> I think you've turned a small gathering of like minded individuals into a major event, hats off to you 8)
> 
> John


Agreed , really looking forward to this ......... I might even have my TT there


----------



## Duggy

conlechi said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing a sterling job here James
> 
> I think you've turned a small gathering of like minded individuals into a major event, hats off to you 8)
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed , really looking forward to this ......... I might even have my TT there
Click to expand...

I'll see it soon Mark, waiting for Ed to ring me back with a date for some TT fettling 

Any ideas on timescale?

John


----------



## Mondo

Feckin' better be there, Mark; looking forward to seeing that 2.0 jammed in there.


----------



## conlechi

Popped into APS today and the car's looking more complete now 

Couple of PAS pipes , Engine bay loom to go then down to MRC for mapping


----------



## MichaelAC

Hi James, I don't think I'm going to be able to get there on the Friday night before, unfortunately, but will definitely still be there on the day.


----------



## spike

can we collate the raffle prizes together onto one list please?


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> can we collate the raffle prizes together onto one list please?


Once I have them all I will do one of two things

A) Collate them into one list

or

B) eBay them and run away on a day out at Skegness


----------



## Mondo

Didn't realise someone had donated a day-trip to Skeggy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Didn't realise someone had donated a day-trip to Skeggy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


If that isn't bad enough second prize is two days in Skegness!!
Third prize is two days in Skegness with James!!!


----------



## cookbot

I'll be bringing a pair of cookbots for the raffle too. Add them to the list J man


----------



## jamman

cookbot said:


> I'll be bringing a pair of cookbots for the raffle too. Add them to the list J man


Thank you. top man 8)


----------



## mullum

I won't be attending but happy to donate some LEDs


----------



## jamman

MichaelAC said:


> Hi James, I don't think I'm going to be able to get there on the Friday night before, unfortunately, but will definitely still be there on the day.


That's a shame mate do try and make the day will be a laugh.


----------



## Lollypop86

cookbot said:


> I'll be bringing a pair of cookbots for the raffle too. Add them to the list J man


Finally get to meet you and show you your handy work on my bay 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing a pair of cookbots for the raffle too. Add them to the list J man
> 
> 
> 
> Finally get to meet you and show you your handy work on my bay
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Be afraid very afraid.......


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing a pair of cookbots for the raffle too. Add them to the list J man
> 
> 
> 
> Finally get to meet you and show you your handy work on my bay
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be afraid very afraid.......
Click to expand...

Yea of James playing with your food.......

J
xx


----------



## OeTT

James sorry to say funds are tight so I will come up on the day but not run. Looking forward to catching up with everyone.
Stewart


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> James sorry to say funds are tight so I will come up on the day but not run. Looking forward to catching up with everyone.
> Stewart


No worries Stewart see you there mate.


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Yea of James playing with your food.......
> 
> J
> xx


I don't play with food I EAT IT !


----------



## MichaelAC

jamman said:


> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James, I don't think I'm going to be able to get there on the Friday night before, unfortunately, but will definitely still be there on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame mate do try and make the day will be a laugh.
Click to expand...

I know, I was looking forward to the meal and a few beers but I'll be there on the day itself and look forward to meeting everyone then, be nice to see some new faces off here.


----------



## jamman

MichaelAC said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi James, I don't think I'm going to be able to get there on the Friday night before, unfortunately, but will definitely still be there on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame mate do try and make the day will be a laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I was looking forward to the meal and a few beers but I'll be there on the day itself and look forward to meeting everyone then, be nice to see some new faces off here.
Click to expand...

 8) Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea of James playing with your food.......
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play with food I EAT IT !
Click to expand...

Oh ok you just like to play with MY food then lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea of James playing with your food.......
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play with food I EAT IT !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok you just like to play with MY food then lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

You know I love a good bap or two :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Really? I had you down as more of a 6" lover.

From Subway, of course.


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> I had you down as more of a 6" lover


He cant handle that.....

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Really? I had you down as more of a 6" lover.
> 
> From Subway, of course.


foot fecking long baby all day long..........


----------



## Mondo

You had your chance at the last RR day but you blew me out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> You had your chance at the last RR day but you blew me out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

filth.....the pair of you!

J
xx


----------



## Nem

Lollypop86 said:


> filth.....the pair of you!
> 
> J
> xx


You love it


----------



## jamman

Can't believe everyone forgot my birthday I'm soooooooo sad..........


----------



## OeTT

You're not going to go all Yaya with us are you??
Happy 18th


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> You're not going to go all Yaya with us are you??
> Happy 18th


 :lol:


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Can't believe everyone forgot my birthday I'm soooooooo sad..........


Don't take it personally mate, I'm trying to forget mine these days...

Might be worth you following suit, you'll feel sooooooo much better (and younger) :roll:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

We would get you a cake for the RR day, but Health & Safety have ruled that that many candles constitutes a serious risk of fire or explosion in a confined space. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Can't believe everyone forgot my birthday I'm soooooooo sad..........


He had a right go at me 

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> foot fecking long baby all day long..........





Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe everyone forgot my birthday I'm soooooooo sad..........
> 
> 
> 
> He had a right go at me
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

I hope you didn't have too many problems walking afterwards...


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> foot fecking long baby all day long..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe everyone forgot my birthday I'm soooooooo sad..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had a right go at me
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you didn't have too many problems walking afterwards...
Click to expand...

Classic

I do believe we have managed to plumb new depths this year congratulations to all involved.

I will put up a list of prizes for the raffle when I get a chance but please bear with me as work is madness this week so prob wont be until the weekend.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> Classic


No problem - if you want an innuendo I'll happily give you one! _*ba-dum-tish!*_ [smiley=drummer.gif]

I'm here all week folks, try the veal... [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Thought you preferred pork? Or did I just dream that? :-*


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Thought you preferred pork? Or did I just dream that? :-*


Only if it's Kosher/Halal pork. And only on a Friday. [smiley=knife.gif]
[smiley=stupid.gif] 
Veal the rest of the time - it's veal-y good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

IM ON A DIET......


----------



## Nem

When's that starting? 'Tomorrow'?


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> When's that starting? 'Tomorrow'?


The mythical tomorrow :lol:

Nooe got to be done.


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> IM ON A DIET......


I actually spat my drink out lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> IM ON A DIET......
> 
> 
> 
> I actually spat my drink out lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Jessica I've told you many times don't spit swallow 

(that's a winner Bart)


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's that starting? 'Tomorrow'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mythical tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Nooe got to be done.
Click to expand...

Have we got the raffle prizes collated into one organized list yet? :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Don't be daft; he's too busy emptying his fridge (down his throat...) in preparation for this mythical diet.

No doubt a 'seafood' diet; see's food & eats it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> IM ON A DIET......
> 
> 
> 
> I actually spat my drink out lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica I've told you many times don't spit swallow
> 
> (that's a winner Bart)
Click to expand...

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!

I hope you've also told her not to talk with her mouth full? So rude at the dinner table....



Mondo said:


> No doubt a 'seafood' diet; see's food & eats it.


I did think of that, but it was too obvious even for my childish sense of humour [smiley=kid.gif] But who doesn't love the taste of a nice fresh fish?


----------



## redsilverblue

How ridiculously unorganised 

Common James, do one thing that scares you everyday - do the raffle list today :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> How ridiculously unorganised
> 
> Common James, do one thing that scares you everyday - do the raffle list today :lol: :lol:


too busy at work my friend this weekend though fingers crossed.


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo- your lucky my TT has sold, made 320bhp with lee today. Stage 2+ trophy would be coming home with me otherwise 8)


----------



## Mondo

You reckon? 324bhp is the best I've had so far, and that's without being stroked. :wink:

WMI kit arrives on Monday.


----------



## jamman

Congrats on the sale Tonks will remove you from the runners


----------



## Mondo

Tonksy, I didn't know your wheels were for sale. Damn; was looking forward to seeing the magic under the bonnet. 

All, I've update the 'Stage' thread with who's running, according to the 1st page on this thread. Stewart, are you running? You're the only one on my list but not James'. :?


----------



## Duggy

Missing you already Tonksy [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY], I bet Mondo's over the moon, no competition at all now :-(

John


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Tonksy, I didn't know your wheels were for sale. Damn; was looking forward to seeing the magic under the bonnet.
> 
> All, I've update the 'Stage' thread with who's running, according to the 1st page on this thread. Stewart, are you running? You're the only one on my list but not James'. :?


Stewart isn't running geezer


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...no competition at all now :-(...


No competition last year either; I still lost. 

:lol:



jamman said:


> Stewart isn't running geezer


Duly noted.


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> You reckon? 324bhp is the best I've had so far, and that's without being stroked. :wink:
> 
> WMI kit arrives on Monday.


Was reading up on the Pistons I put in The other day, they are only 1847cc. Hardly stroker material :wink:



jamman said:


> Congrats on the sale Tonks will remove you from the runners


Cheers mate. Gone to a guy using it as a hill climbing car so should have an interesting future. Said he might even go bigger turbo at some point.

I might come down in the new car and show you all up still :wink: ( apart from matts TTRS)



Duggy said:


> Missing you already Tonksy [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY], I bet Mondo's over the moon, no competition at all now :-(
> 
> John


I know it's a shame, Would of love to of seen mondo come LAST AGAIN this year


----------



## Mondo

:lol: :lol:

Last of one - brilliant! 

I prefer to think of it as being in a class of my own. 

(C'mon, someone's gotta knock that sitter out of the park!)


----------



## Guzi

Hey guys! I might have a blast down this year, I missed it last year, I wont be going on the RR though. Will there be hot dogs and devils blood??


----------



## redsilverblue

I have received this package of LED bulbs from our fellow TT forum member mullum for the RR charity raffle 

James, can we please add this wonderful prise to the list? I will bring the bulbs with me to the event 

What an amazing prize


----------



## jamman

Will do that's very good of him, I've received a raffle prize from DODO JUICE as well this past week.

This will come to the top of my priorities again after the weekend I just have other calls on my time this week.


----------



## OeTT

James, I've got a few TT bits and pieces that are not worth the effort of selling but what do you think of having a small auto jumble on the day? I will happily give away the stuff I have in return for a small donation to our supported charity. What do you think??
Stewart


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> I've received a raffle prize from DODO JUICE as well this past week.


How do you get all this stuff? Do you just sleep with everyone and get freebies ? :roll:


----------



## Mondo

OeTT said:


> James, I've got a few TT bits and pieces that are not worth the effort of selling but what do you think of having a small auto jumble on the day? I will happily give away the stuff I have in return for a small donation to our supported charity. What do you think??
> Stewart


That's a pretty good idea. I'm sure we've all got old tat we're keeping hold of for no good reason. Maybe a jumble sale/car boot sale might be a good idea. Odd brackets, bits of plastic... good idea. 

Speaking of old tat being kept hold of for no good reason, maybe Mrs. DB could be persuaded to ditch Mr. Tango Fantastic. 

I do hope so... [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* :wink:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've received a raffle prize from DODO JUICE as well this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get all this stuff? Do you just sleep with everyone and get freebies ? :roll:
Click to expand...

No I sent a very friendly email asking for some help and most replied which I'm quite touched by. 

Ok I'm off radar until next Tuesday so be good everyone and I will get raffle list done asap after I return.

Great idea about bring car bits to generate some dosh btw


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, I've got a few TT bits and pieces that are not worth the effort of selling but what do you think of having a small auto jumble on the day? I will happily give away the stuff I have in return for a small donation to our supported charity. What do you think??
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good idea. I'm sure we've all got old tat we're keeping hold of for no good reason. Maybe a jumble sale/car boot sale might be a good idea. Odd brackets, bits of plastic... good idea.
> 
> Speaking of old tat being kept hold of for no good reason, maybe Mrs. DB could be persuaded to ditch Mr. Tango Fantastic.
> 
> I do hope so... [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* :wink:
Click to expand...

Good idea i have some old items from Bluey i can sell... 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> James, I've got a few TT bits and pieces that are not worth the effort of selling but what do you think of having a small auto jumble on the day? I will happily give away the stuff I have in return for a small donation to our supported charity. What do you think??
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good idea. I'm sure we've all got old tat we're keeping hold of for no good reason. Maybe a jumble sale/car boot sale might be a good idea. Odd brackets, bits of plastic... good idea.
> 
> Speaking of old tat being kept hold of for no good reason, maybe Mrs. DB could be persuaded to ditch Mr. Tango Fantastic.
> 
> I do hope so... [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea i have some old items from Bluey i can sell...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I hope it doesn't include what we spoke about the other night :roll: :wink:

John


----------



## malstt

What you got Damien ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

A whole bunch of go-slower bits. :wink:

30-15 on RR days don't lie...


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> A whole bunch of go-slower bits. :wink:
> 
> 30-15 on RR days don't lie...


Harsh... :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Problem is my Kiwi friend, how many trophies have you got for it :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

John (Kevlar body armour on, visor down) [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=book2.gif]

Nope, still no trophies. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still, let it be known, I'm sleeping with the judge this year so suspect I'll do well. 

PS: Am just about to pop outside to soak those wee bits of split conduit in methanol and set them alight. [email protected]! :evil:


----------



## Dalloway

When is the date for this? I pick my TT up tomorrow, would like to swing by and see what everyone has to offer!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Dalloway said:


> When is the date for this? I pick my TT up tomorrow, would like to swing by and see what everyone has to offer!


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=944769 :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Nope, still no trophies. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Still, let it be known, I'm sleeping with the judge this year so suspect I'll do well.
> 
> PS: Am just about to pop outside to soak those wee bits of split conduit in methanol and set them alight. [email protected]! :evil:


You know deep down you couldn't hold back your Padwans pursuit of bay excellence, you've taught me all I know Master 

Put those invisible flames out now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> A whole bunch of go-slower bits. :wink:
> 
> 30-15 on RR days don't lie...


Hmm interesting comment. Is that why you needed a new manifold and hybrid turbo to finally beat my stage two car.. :lol: Don't even make me bring up the year before, "the phantom smoke excuse"..lol I bet you popped some kiwi cocktail into the fuel mixture to get bigger bhp.. :wink:

Any how "cheeky bird" looking forward to seeing your car and what she puts out now. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

Be good to catch up, D. I've been slack on the keeping-in-touch front. You can tell me about your Alfa male problems and I can tell you about my WMI troubles.


----------



## Duggy

^^Is the "Battle of torque" on then you two? :roll: 

Italy v Germany... The Great Torque Off :twisted:

John


----------



## Mondo

I doubt it, John. My torque figure is down slightly since going hybrid, to about 280lb/ft. Suits me on standard rods.


----------



## Matt B

Duggy said:


> ^^Is the "Battle of torque" on then you two? :roll:
> 
> Italy v Germany... The Great Torque Off :twisted:
> 
> John


Great talk off more like


----------



## Duggy

Matt B said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Is the "Battle of torque" on then you two? :roll:
> 
> Italy v Germany... The Great Torque Off :twisted:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Great talk off more like
Click to expand...

I was very close to spelling it that way myself Matt :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> [smiley=furious3.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Time to get your rods done... :wink:

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> Still, let it be known, I'm sleeping with the judge this year so suspect I'll do well.


Who's the judge this year? :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Sweetheart, it's not too late to go on the rollers, if you want to bribe the judge... :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

redsilverblue said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, let it be known, I'm sleeping with the judge this year so suspect I'll do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the judge this year? :roll:
Click to expand...

I thought Mondo was the judge this year?!?

So sleeping just with himself again and just with a box of tissues for company&#8230; 

&#8230;crying himself to sleep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, let it be known, I'm sleeping with the judge this year so suspect I'll do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the judge this year? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Mondo was the judge this year?!?
> 
> So sleeping just with himself again and just with a box of tissues for company&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;crying himself to sleep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

That was not an image I wanted in my head, especially at the start of the day     [smiley=bomb.gif]

John


----------



## jamman

I dread to think what the raffle prize sponsors will think if they read this thread :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok I'm back from a quite lovely holiday at Disneyland Paris and my focus will now be back on this event.

First job will be to list the raffle prizes so we can all decide how to proceed.


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> ...So sleeping just with himself again and just with a box of tissues for company&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;crying himself to sleep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


...thinking of my favourite beardy-weirdy... 

Did I say that? I only meant to think it...

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## jamman

Ok first draft of raffle prizes it's just a draft so if I've missed anything apologies

*Stephen/Mullum*

2 superb LED interior upgrade lamp sets 
1 Coupe & 1 Roadster set available

*Cookbot*

1 set superb cookbots

*The TT Shop*

Lazer wheel alignment 
OSIR T shirt 
Revo T shirt
2 China TT mugs
4 TT shape ice cube makers
1 Cool TT key ring
15 forge key rings

*APS*

Oil service 
Air con gas/service

*Opie Oils *

£25 gift voucher 
Air Fresheners and stickers

*Awesome GTI*

2 x £25 Gift voucher
2 Tuning T Shirts

*MSS *

12 superb key rings bottle openers

*Dodo Juice *

7 100ml waxing cleansing bug shifting window cleaning thingys

*Audi Crewe*

1 Audi beanie hat 
1 Audi baseball cap 
3 Audi gecko fresheners 
5 Audi car shampoos 
10 Audi Crewe key rings 
1x3 Audi golf balls 
2 Audi windscreen cleaner 
2 Audi insect remover 
1 Audi cockpit cleaner 
3 Audi glass polisher 
2 Audi stay hot cup 
2 Audi rings key rings
1 Audi convertible care set

Many thanks for the donations


----------



## mullum

Damn that's some prize list! Can I enter the draw via proxy? ;-)

"Coupe & Roadster Interior LED Bulbs sets" ;-)


----------



## malstt

Great prizes !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> Damn that's some prize list! Can I enter the draw via proxy? ;-)
> 
> "Coupe & Roadster Interior LED Bulbs sets" ;-)


Because of the amount of prizes and also the intention to raise as much as possible for the charity I'm looking into this.

Lamps not bulbs :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...So sleeping just with himself again and just with a box of tissues for company&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;crying himself to sleep. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...thinking of my favourite beardy-weirdy...
> 
> Did I say that? I only meant to think it...
> 
> [smiley=oops.gif]
Click to expand...

If there's someone you want to bring along, don't be shy - we won't bite... :twisted:









...much. [smiley=klingon.gif] :lol:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

OK, so my second favourite beardy-wierdy...










[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## spike

amazing list of prizes...

proxy entry would be a great idea!


----------



## redsilverblue

Very impressive prize list! Well done


----------



## Duggy

Wow quite a list 8) 8)

You have done well James, this event has grown so much since its inception, glad to have been a part of it 

John


----------



## cookbot

I'll try to bring a selection of wares to perv over, but does anyone want anything in particular?


----------



## Mondo

Do you do requests? Quite fancy having our Fiat Panda 100HP's gearstick top done in metal, if you fancy a custom job. Might bring it with me on the day for you to have a look.


----------



## jamman

Ok a hurdle to overcome I was under the impression that PowerStation had a BBQ onsite but they don't.

Soooooo

Anybody live close enough that can supply a BBQ for the day for the two chefs (lol) to run ?


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Ok a hurdle to overcome I was under the impression that PowerStation had a BBQ onsite but they don't.
> 
> Soooooo
> 
> Anybody live close enough that can supply a BBQ for the day for the two chefs (lol) to run ?


The one I have is too small I think and short....hence why I've just bought a gas one lol

J
xx


----------



## Nem

Trophies have been ordered today 

I've added in a few more categories to help with the Mk1/Mk2 split but still keeping the stages as set out already.

We've also got a prize for the "Dirtiest Car" and the coveted "Best Excuse" of the day award


----------



## Warranty_Void

I've been watching this on YouTube in preparation :mrgreen:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:



> Ok a hurdle to overcome I was under the impression that PowerStation had a BBQ onsite but they don't.
> 
> Soooooo
> 
> Anybody live close enough that can supply a BBQ for the day for the two chefs (lol) to run ?





Warranty_Void said:


> I've been watching this on YouTube in preparation :mrgreen:


I think we could solve the first problem with the solution in the video at 1'47". Banger anyone?


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Ok a hurdle to overcome I was under the impression that PowerStation had a BBQ onsite but they don't.
> 
> Soooooo
> 
> Anybody live close enough that can supply a BBQ for the day for the two chefs (lol) to run ?


That's right, PowerStation don't have a bbq. Neither did we use any of their 'facilities' to make drinks last time we were there - would we need to bring our own kettle this year too?


----------



## MichaelAC

I can bring a kettle


----------



## OeTT

Can't we run a camping stove off Mondo's WMI setup?


----------



## Mondo

Only if it goes howwibwy, howwibwy wong.


----------



## Nem

So, whos up for the "Best Excuse for a S*** Power Figure" trophy then?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Mondo

I think my meth line might be blocked. :?

(Gettin' 'em in early :wink: )


----------



## Duggy

The weather was hot when they did mine... :roll:

Lets just hope it's not raining and we can all leave happy, trophy or not 

John


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...Lets just hope it's not raining and we can all leave ...


...under our own power, and not on a low-loader. :?

RR days are scary things. I hope no one goes Pop!


----------



## Warranty_Void

Getting mine serviced and inspected now :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets just hope it's not raining and we can all leave ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...under our own power, and not on a low-loader. :?
> 
> RR days are scary things. I hope no one goes Pop!
Click to expand...

Nah can't agree no difference between a RR run and a power run in the open road.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lets just hope it's not raining and we can all leave ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...under our own power, and not on a low-loader. :?
> 
> RR days are scary things. I hope no one goes Pop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah can't agree no difference between a RR run and a power run in the open road.
Click to expand...

Apart from you're standing in close proximity in an enclosed room...  

I agree it makes no difference on the engine components :wink:

John


----------



## jamman

FB is always stood right behind me just how he likes it....

On a more important subject if no one can sort a BBQ .... there won't be one.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> FB is always stood right behind me just how he likes it....
> 
> On a more important subject if no one can sort a BBQ .... there won't be one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Whilst he's behind you, he ain't behind me :roll:

I'd offer my BBQ, but I'd need a hammer an chisel to get it out :wink:

Looks like it's sandwiches from the garage then 

John


----------



## Nem

Can we not just buy 4 or 5 party size disposable bbqs and light them one at a time as we need them throughout the day?


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ... :lol: :lol: :lol: Whilst he's behind you, he ain't behind me :roll:


To bend a quote from Mondo Jr.'s favourite movie, 'There's more than enough Mondo to go around.' :-*


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Can we not just buy 4 or 5 party size disposable bbqs and light them one at a time as we need them throughout the day?


That is a way yes it's just such a faff for the volunteers and also will impact on the amount raised but that does look like the way forward Nick cheers


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we not just buy 4 or 5 party size disposable bbqs and light them one at a time as we need them throughout the day?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a way yes it's just such a faff for the volunteers and also will impact on the amount raised but that does look like the way forward Nick cheers
Click to expand...

Just add 50p on a burger, it's for charity no one will mind

If it comes to it, I don't know how much they are, but I'll buy one. Sure a few others would as well? 

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... :lol: :lol: :lol: Whilst he's behind you, he ain't behind me :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> To bend a quote from Mondo Jr.'s favourite movie, 'There's more than enough Mondo to go around.' :-*
Click to expand...

Now I'm scared or is it scarred...

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... :lol: :lol: :lol: Whilst he's behind you, he ain't behind me :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'There's more than enough Mondo to go around.' :-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm scared or is it scarred...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

If _'little Mondo'_ fits through there then I don't think we've got anything to worry about&#8230;. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Ok I will buy some disposables BBQs and we will go with that.

Will be PMing everyone to a) confirm attendance and b) do they want food.


----------



## jamman

Raffle prizes from Kings Lynn Audi, many thanks to Rich and Trevor

Audi Cap
Audi umbrella
Audi Pen


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Ok I will buy some disposables BBQs and we will go with that.
> 
> Will be PMing everyone to a) confirm attendance and b) do they want food.


I can bring my kettle BBQ its just quite small and short lol but it would save having to buy any

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will buy some disposables BBQs and we will go with that.
> 
> Will be PMing everyone to a) confirm attendance and b) do they want food.
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring my kettle BBQ its just quite small and short lol but it would save having to buy any
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Might be an idea because we could just keep the charcoal topped up

Will give you a bell in the next few days, thank you mwah mwah


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will buy some disposables BBQs and we will go with that.
> 
> Will be PMing everyone to a) confirm attendance and b) do they want food.
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring my kettle BBQ its just quite small and short lol but it would save having to buy any
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might be an idea because we could just keep the charcoal topped up
> 
> Will give you a bell in the next few days, thank you mwah mwah
Click to expand...

No worries, I'll need to give it a clean out and I've got 1 bag of instant light charcoal left so will need a small back of charcoal to keep it going, I'll bring the plastic crate it sits on to give it more height too lol

J
xx


----------



## spike

I'll bring the tongs, etc


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> I'll bring the tongs, etc


Best you start getting your arm in :wink:


----------



## Mondo

spike said:


> I'll bring the t*h*ongs, etc


Er, no thanks; you can leave the dodgy underwear at home, dude. :?

:wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring the t*h*ongs, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no thanks; you can leave the dodgy underwear at home, dude. :?
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

*passes Mondo a dictionary* lol 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring the t*h*ongs, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no thanks; you can leave the dodgy underwear at home, dude. :?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *passes Mondo a dictionary* lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I think he's well past the stage of needing a dictionary Jess :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no thanks; you can leave the dodgy underwear at home, dude. :?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> *passes Mondo a dictionary* lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he's well past the stage of needing a dictionary Jess :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Or wearing a thong (thank God!)


----------



## Mondo

I have indeed passed the thong-wearing stage, mostly 'cause it's too freakin' cold in this country. :?

I am, of course, referring to footwear in my case, not the anal floss favoured (flavoured?!?) by some - including Skee, apparently. 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flops

:-*


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> I have indeed passed the thong-wearing stage, mostly 'cause it's too freakin' cold in this country. :?
> 
> I am, of course, referring to footwear in my case, not the anal floss favoured (flavoured?!?) by some - including Skee, apparently.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flops
> 
> :-*


I'll let Skeee know you said that lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

Oh, shite, it was spike, not Skee... 

I'll get my (light summer) coat...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Oh, shite, it was spike, not Skee...
> 
> I'll get my (light summer) *g*oat&#8230;


Suits you Sir!


----------



## Mondo

:lol:


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant Martin

John


----------



## anthony_839

anyone from Essex / east London / London driving up in the morning of the meet?

anyone wanna convoy ?


----------



## malstt

May have a differnt car for this ! Watch this space 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## eldiablott

malstt said:


> May have a differnt car for this ! Watch this space
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


you havnt sold the QS have you?


----------



## malstt

Not yet !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## eldiablott

malstt said:


> Not yet !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


how dare you haha


----------



## millepeed

hi james are we meeting up for the cruze there to the hotel bud. let us know. 
not sure if im going to run the car on th R&R but looking foward to this event.
ps lilla not comming now so i have a family room if anyone wants to share . i dont bite but im told i snore after i have alcohol so im probebly goin to snore alot.
just let me know
cheers
vince


----------



## Mondo

Ah, Vince, now you tell me, after I've signed up to be James' bitch. Hey ho, any snore in a storm.


----------



## millepeed

Mondo said:


> Ah, Vince, now you tell me, after I've signed up to be James' bitch. Hey ho, any snore in a storm.


heehee i dont think sleeping in the same room as a judge aka james is goin to get you any 1st prizes bud :lol: 
or will it ????


----------



## Mondo

Bitch, I _am_ the judge! [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Nem

Mondo said:


> Bitch, I _am_ the judge! [smiley=smash.gif]


You'd better not be pleasing yourself...


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> hi james are we meeting up for the cruze there to the hotel bud. let us know.
> not sure if im going to run the car on th R&R but looking foward to this event.
> ps lilla not comming now so i have a family room if anyone wants to share . i dont bite but im told i snore after i have alcohol so im probebly goin to snore alot.
> just let me know
> cheers
> vince


Of course mate I will give you a bell when I know what time in leaving.

PS Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi james are we meeting up for the cruze there to the hotel bud. let us know.
> not sure if im going to run the car on th R&R but looking foward to this event.
> ps lilla not comming now so i have a family room if anyone wants to share . i dont bite but im told i snore after i have alcohol so im probebly goin to snore alot.
> just let me know
> cheers
> vince
> 
> 
> 
> Of course mate I will give you a bell when I know what time in leaving.
> 
> PS Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !
Click to expand...

Bring out the Gimp...

Does he keep a spare mask in his WMI laptop bag I wonder, there seems to be a few spare zips on it... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Bring out the Gimp...
> 
> Does he keep a spare mask in his WMI laptop bag I wonder, there seems to be a few spare zips on it... :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Mondo? Gimp?  That reminds me of The Tubes song from the early 80s:





Used to love their song "White Punks On Dope" ...


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !


That's fine, but just remember to wash the suit this time. It's not a port barrel you know... 

PS: Before, not after. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, but just remember to wash the suit this time. It's not a port barrel you know...
> 
> PS: Before, not after. :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm not washing it I like sticky ..........


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !


Er, on 2nd thoughts, Vince do you fancy saving me from a rubbery time at the 'hands' of James. :?

Nah, just kidding. I'm looking forward to seeing if his Mondo Fan Club Gimp Suit still fits.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:



> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mondo isn't my bitch he's gonna be my gimp ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Er, on 2nd thoughts, Vince do you fancy saving me from a rubbery time at the 'hands' of James. :?
> 
> Nah, just kidding. I'm looking forward to seeing if his Mondo Fan Club Gimp Suit still fits.
Click to expand...

I would hazard a guess that my mate Vince snores just as loudly :lol:


----------



## m0rph_TTR

can i/we be added to the list to have a dyno run??


----------



## jamman

m0rph_TTR said:


> can i/we be added to the list to have a dyno run??


Course mate no worries


----------



## m0rph_TTR

cheers


----------



## jamman

m0rph_TTR said:


> cheers


If you are local or even if you aren't come down the night before is always a very friendly get together a few drinks and a bite to eat.


----------



## jamman

Ok suggestions on how we run the raffle to maximize the amount raised for Spike's charity ?


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Ok suggestions on how we run the raffle to maximize the amount raised for Spike's charity ?


Just get Jess selling the tickets ;-)

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok suggestions on how we run the raffle to maximize the amount raised for Spike's charity ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just get Jess selling the tickets ;-)
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I agree but she needs to volunteer lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

How about a 'blind auction' - get a very good and worthwhile prize (like a Wak remap or health check/logging session if he'll donate the time (I've no idea what he charges, but it can't be cheap) or something equally valuable) and ask people to give donations in sealed envelopes - something like £30-40 minimum per envelope (or a more affordable £25 if people are happy starting at that), with the person putting the largest donation in winning the prize.

That way someone gets a very good prize for the maximum they're willing to donate, and the charity keeps all the bids.

Just one suggestion, but I've seen it work well in the past.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok suggestions on how we run the raffle to maximize the amount raised for Spike's charity ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just get Jess selling the tickets ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but she needs to volunteer lol
Click to expand...

I second her... Oops I meant I second that :wink:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

I like being in demand lol

Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> I like being in demand lol
> 
> Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm
> 
> J
> Xx


Excellent 

No animals were hurt or injured whilst twisting Jess's arm... :roll: honest

John


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> I like being in demand lol
> 
> Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm
> 
> J
> Xx


Thank you Jessica

I've got all the prizes except Mullums you will have to contact him for them.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in demand lol
> 
> Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jessica
> 
> I've got all the prizes except Mullums you will have to contact him for them.
Click to expand...

That will be interesting... [smiley=bomb.gif]

I think you'll find they were sent to Vaiva ;-)

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> I like being in demand lol
> 
> Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm
> 
> J
> Xx


Will you be doing it 'Duggy' style..?


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in demand lol
> 
> Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jessica
> 
> I've got all the prizes except Mullums you will have to contact him for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be interesting... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> John
Click to expand...

I make no comment.....james you will need to organise

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like being in demand lol
> 
> Fine I'll do it Duggy twisted my arm
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be doing it 'Duggy' style..?
Click to expand...

Tread carefully


----------



## Duggy

Vaiva has them ;-)

Problem solved

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> Tread carefully


I have Ninja skills&#8230; 

&#8230;like Mr Bean. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> Vaiva has them ;-)
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> John


Just james trying to be funny

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaiva has them ;-)
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Just james trying to be funny
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

It was funny


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaiva has them ;-)
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Just james trying to be funny
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was funny
Click to expand...

I can't deny I didn't have a chuckle to myself imagining the encounter...

John


----------



## MichaelAC

Just a thought, Do I pay on the day or is there ticket to buy?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

On the day


----------



## Lollypop86

One week to gooooooo one week to goooooooo!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

It's come round pretty quick 

Booked Friday off for a mega cleaning and check session 

Weather looking reasonable at the moment...

Can't wait to have a catch up and a day of TT banter 8)

John


----------



## glslang

TT cleaned up and ready to go I hope! Is there an estimated price for the run yet?


----------



## jamman

glslang said:


> TT cleaned up and ready to go I hope! Is there an estimated price for the run yet?


Yes mate it's back in the thread somewhere amongst all the winkle waving....

Price is the same as previous years £35


----------



## glslang

Ta much!


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll be doing mine Thursday evening, need to clean my old BBQ out

J
Xx


----------



## cookbot

I'll bring my little car bbq too. Lives in the spare wheel where the tools would be. What's the crack Fri Night? I can't leave Newcastle until 5....


----------



## jamman

cookbot said:


> I'll bring my little car bbq too. Lives in the spare wheel where the tools would be. What's the crack Fri Night? I can't leave Newcastle until 5....


Good man that will help

We will be in the pub/eatery next to the hotel I will send everyone my mobile number so there will be no problem meeting up.


----------



## millepeed

looking foward to this. tt has had a mop over and it looks like a bit of glass very happy with the outcome. roll on friday. for the alcohol and tt banter.


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> looking foward to this. tt has had a mop over and it looks like a bit of glass very happy with the outcome. roll on friday. for the alcohol and tt banter.


Quite fancy a little session Vince :wink:


----------



## Nem

Sounds good, I'm free all day Friday so was going to get there before the traffic builds up Friday tea time.


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Sounds good, I'm free all day Friday so was going to get there before the traffic builds up Friday tea time.


I'm working the Thursday night but will be meeting Vince at Peterborough services around 2pm so will be down around 5 or 6 I would think and out and about a little while after.

If anyone else is coming from Norfolk/ Lincs let me know.


----------



## malstt

Hoping to be there about 5 myself. Leaving straight after work.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

malstt said:


> Hoping to be there about 5 myself. Leaving straight after work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Part timer... :roll:

I don't finish until 5 :? oh, I forgot, I have the day off        :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I don't need to drive down :wink:

See you all Saturday

John


----------



## malstt

I wish ! Got a 6 am start 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Knocking off an hour early on Friday, so hopefully there by 6:30-7pm.

James, mine's the bed with the ear defenders. Hmmm... maybe I'll bring my noise-cancelling headphones. :?

:-*


----------



## jamman

So BBQ portion will consist of 1 handmade 100% burger in a bap, 1 chicken drumstick, 1 sausage and 1 minced beef grill stick kebab type thingy.

In all there will be 36 portions available so people must be patient with the Chiefs/Poisoners

£5 sound ok ?

PS FB I got big bed you got what's left :wink:


----------



## malstt

Sounds good to me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

DB, a fiver sounds good.

PS: Bitch, you'll sleep where I tell ya. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Food sounds good to me 

Mondo's sleeping arrangements don't SOUND quite so good... :roll:

James, I understand you're bringing a set of mats down for me form a mutual friend in Norfolk 

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Food sounds good to me
> 
> Mondo's sleeping arrangements don't SOUND quite so good... :roll:
> 
> James, I understand you're bringing a set of mats down for me form a mutual friend in Norfolk
> 
> John


You may be disappointed mate as Im no where near Cromer this week


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> PS: Bitch, you'll sleep where I tell ya. [smiley=whip.gif]


Got to say, I'm loving this untamed side of you :lol: :lol:

A fiver for a portion sounds good to me too


----------



## Mondo

Which reminds me. Must remember to bring:

Postcode for Premier Inn
Postcode for Powerstation
Bag of small split conduit/T-pieces for me Mafia Mate, Don Duggy.
Split rubber gaiter for me mate with the shiny alloys wot match his Forum name.  
Industrial-strength ear defenders, for an evening of aural torture with The Tango Kid.
My best, 'Funny, she was fine on the drive up' face for when I don't break 300 on the rollers? :?

Looking forward to it. See y'all soon! 

PS: Vaiva, I speak like that to you too. In my dreams... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food sounds good to me
> 
> Mondo's sleeping arrangements don't SOUND quite so good... :roll:
> 
> James, I understand you're bringing a set of mats down for me form a mutual friend in Norfolk
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> You may be disappointed mate as Im no where near Cromer this week
Click to expand...

Oh well, it was nearly a plan.. 

John


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Which reminds me. Must remember to bring:
> 
> Bag of small split conduit/T-pieces for me Mafia Mate, Don Duggy.
> 
> My best, 'Funny, she was fine on the drive up' face for when I don't break 300 on the rollers? :?


I'm just practising a "I didn't break 280" face... Just in case :lol:

That reminds me I must get my charge pipe brkt finished, so I can reveal it to the world :wink:

Weather still looking good here, although perhaps a bit warm at 19°, excuses ready 

John


----------



## OeTT

£5 for grub sounds a bargain! - Happy to help burn and serve should the need arise


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> £5 for grub sounds a bargain! - Happy to help burn and serve should the need arise


That very good of you mate thank you I think we have two people already but if others could take a turn that would be great.


----------



## malstt

What time are we staring on saturday ? Just had Davy from Audituner confirm attendance and he wants to know a time 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

malstt said:


> What time are we staring on saturday ? Just had Davy from Audituner confirm attendance and he wants to know a time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


First car will be on at 09.30 but get there around 09.00 - 09.15 

Will be sending this info and the BBQ price to everyone tonight


----------



## Mondo

Just to let you know, I'll be printing off the Stage info from the 'other' thread later. I've got everyone's stage except Steve C, Ian, Vince & Dammo - but I suspect young tight-trou' isn't running, so that's OK. I've made executive guesses on those cars - which means S3 unless advised otherwise. 

Let the bitching commence! Or rather, continue... :wink:


----------



## jamman

OK this PM will hopefully be going out to everyone but just incase I miss anyone

Address/Post Code of hotel/Beefeater pub

Cheltenham North West Hotel
Tewkesbury Road
Uckington
Cheltenham,
Gloucestershire
GL51 9SL

They are 7 miles/10 mins apart not even I can get lost

Address/Post Code of RR Venue PowerStation

POWERSTATION
Northway Trading Estate
Northway Lane
Tewkesbury
Gloucestershire
GL20 8JH

First car will run at 09.30 so aim to be there 09.00 - 09.15

I will be looking at leaving the hotel car park 08.45 (ish)

BBQ £5

Will consist of 
1 handmade 100% burger in a bap
1 chicken drumstick
1 sausage
1 minced beef grill stick kebab type thingy.

In all there will be 36 portions available so people must be patient with the Chiefs/Poisoners

Remember this event has built a reputation for being a laugh and very friendly so let's all keep it that way if there's someone new and looking a little lost then go and introduce yourself and break the ice we were all there once.

Cheers

James


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Just to let you know, I'll be printing off the Stage info from the 'other' thread later. I've got everyone's stage except Steve C, Ian, Vince & Dammo - but I suspect young tight-trou' isn't running, so that's OK. I've made executive guesses on those cars - which means S3 unless advised otherwise.
> 
> Let the bitching commence! Or rather, continue... :wink:


Pretty sure Mr Tight-trousers is running matey

John


----------



## Mondo

Wot, in a TT?!?


----------



## spike

Don't forget to bring some extra cash to buy your raffle tickets from Jess 

Wonder how much she will charge for a strip!


----------



## Lollypop86

spike said:


> Wonder how much she will charge for a strip!


Private viewings can be negotiated lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

spike said:


> Don't forget to bring some extra cash to buy your raffle tickets from Jess
> 
> Wonder how much she will charge for a strip!


I do love a good pun.


----------



## Mondo

Lollypop86 said:


> Private viewings can be negotiated lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Public viewings can be negotiated after 5 pints. :wink:


----------



## cam69

Just went for a pre dyno data log she made 285bhp by maf figures hope it gets somewere near there Saturday.


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys just booked the hotel.

So roll on Friday  can't wait

Phil


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Wot, in a TT?!?


No, in a DD :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> Just went for a pre dyno data log she made 285bhp by maf figures hope it gets somewere near there Saturday.


:-( Only made 281 the other day

John


----------



## cam69

Duggy said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just went for a pre dyno data log she made 285bhp by maf figures hope it gets somewere near there Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Only made 281 the other day
> 
> John
Click to expand...

It is warmer now though in the winter I logged 293bhp. Sounds like our cars will be close on power I look forward to the results.


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just went for a pre dyno data log she made 285bhp by maf figures hope it gets somewere near there Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> :-( Only made 281 the other day
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is warmer now though in the winter I logged 293bhp. Sounds like our cars will be close on power I look forward to the results.
Click to expand...

Yes mate, think they'll be close :wink:

Never got a chance to do any runs in the winter, as my clutch was slipping 

John


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking foward to this. tt has had a mop over and it looks like a bit of glass very happy with the outcome. roll on friday. for the alcohol and tt banter.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite fancy a little session Vince :wink:
Click to expand...

have not had a session in a long time james so yes i think so. a few shandys will be on the cards :wink: . 
dont forget to send me post code of where to meet friday as i will end up somewhere else like billy no mates.
AGAIN 
see you all soon


----------



## Mondo

Should be easy, Vince; the Beefeater is in the same building as the Premier Inn.


----------



## Matt B

I won't be running, just coming down for a laugh


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> I won't be running, just coming down for a laugh


bluenose pussy xx


----------



## jamman

Looking forward to this now


----------



## OeTT

Moi aussi!
See you all Saturday!


----------



## Duggy

The countdown is running...

Thanks for picking the mats up James, I owe you a beer mate 

A bit disappointed I won't have my new brakes on, but I won't really need them on the rollers I suppose 

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> BBQ £5
> 
> Will consist of
> 1 handmade 100% burger in a bap
> 1 chicken drumstick
> 1 sausage
> 1 minced beef grill stick kebab type thingy.
> 
> In all there will be 36 portions available so people must be patient with the Chiefs/Poisoners





jamman said:


> bluenose pussy xx


Is that the alternative for those that don't partake of a sausage?
I'm guessing 'bluenose' is a type of cheese stuffing?


----------



## jamman

Errrrr or it might just be that my good friend Matt is an Everton supporter and I'm a Liverpool man.

Plus he's a pussy.

To anyone interested I won't be cleaning my car or changing my wheels because I just haven't got the time so don't worry if
you don't get round to it yours will not be the dirtiest.


----------



## spike

My car is rather dirty :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be running, just coming down for a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> bluenose pussy xx
Click to expand...

You are as bad as lee - he is telling me to take both TT's and run the mk1 on the rollers. 
Used it for work today which was its first run out in a long time - left me grinning


----------



## Spaceman10

Come on mat bring one of them


----------



## jamman

Lets face it he's worried that if he leaves the RS in Liverpool it ain't gonna be there when he gets back........

Scousers here scousers there ..........


----------



## Duggy

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be running, just coming down for a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> bluenose pussy xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as bad as lee - he is telling me to take both TT's and run the mk1 on the rollers.
> Used it for work today which was its first run out in a long time - left me grinning
Click to expand...

Come on Matt, we need to see the Mk1 again, just in case you retire it before the next one... :wink:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Just to let you know, I'll be printing off the Stage info from the 'other' thread later. I've got everyone's stage except Steve C, Ian, Vince & Dammo - but I suspect young tight-trou' isn't running, so that's OK. I've made executive guesses on those cars - which means S3 unless advised otherwise.
> 
> Let the bitching commence! Or rather, continue... :wink:


Mondo i'd like a run please..Looking forward to it...Told James a while ago i managed to get leave.. 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Runs aren't up to me, D; James is sorting that. However I suspect if there's space it won't be a problem.

Wot car you running? Don't tell me, a TT! If so, got a stage?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Runs aren't up to me, D; James is sorting that. However I suspect if there's space it won't be a problem.
> 
> Wot car you running? Don't tell me, a TT! If so, got a stage?


You are down for a run Damien don't you worry just didn't tell FB because he gets all frothy and excited :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Runs aren't up to me, D; James is sorting that. However I suspect if there's space it won't be a problem.
> 
> Wot car you running? Don't tell me, a TT! If so, got a stage?
> 
> 
> 
> You are down for a run Damien don't you worry just didn't tell FB because he gets all frothy and excited :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks James.. :wink:

Mondo you know i wont be in a TT but my GT...Its been a tough year mechanically, but things are getting better, looking forward to a good healthy base figure for what i have fitted to her at the moment. Thanks for letting me join the fun guys.. [smiley=cheers.gif] Be good to see familiar faces, and to see all your projects and how far you have all come since last year.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Damien because you are not running a TT you will have to stand in the corner , rules are rules.

Nem is coming so make sure he doesn't blow you away on the road like at ADI.

TT 1 GT 4 leaf dandelion thjngymajig 0


----------



## Mondo

Soz, Damien, wasn't sure if you still had the four leaf wonder. Be good to catch up and hear your tales of woe.


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Damien because you are not running a TT you will have to stand in the corner , rules are rules.
> 
> Nem is coming so make sure he doesn't blow you away on the road like at ADI.
> 
> TT 1 GT thjngymajig 0


Ha ha.. :lol: No blowing of anyone or anything was done on that ADI convoy with my thingymajig.. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Yes Mondo so much for 4 leaf clovers and luck..lol.. All ok now though.

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Bet I've forgotten something plus in working tonight and tomorrow night

Stressssssss

black bin bags
plates 
napkins
pop cans ? If funds allow
pick up meat 
ketchup 
bread baps 
cheese 
lumpwood charcoal 10kg
fire lighters 
matches 
IPAD for results 
mugs for nick
flags for nick
bring charity stuff
chase raffle tickets Jessica
key rings out of van
crate for meat
water meth top and extra
shell fill
Duggy matts
gimp suit for mondo and KY
let EU cleaners at car If time


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...gimp suit for mondo and KY...


Promises, promises...


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...gimp suit for mondo and KY for BB Damien
> 
> 
> 
> Promises, promises...
Click to expand...

Nah Damien is up for it I'm just videoing it for Pornhub.com


----------



## Duggy

Jesus, have you fitted a tow bar without telling anyone James ;-)

Do you need any plastic cups?

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...gimp suit for mondo and KY for BB Damien
> 
> 
> 
> Promises, promises...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah Damien is up for it I'm just videoing it for Pornhub.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Nem

Duggy said:


> Jesus, have you fitted a tow bar without telling anyone James ;-)
> 
> Do you need any plastic cups?
> 
> John


Nah, he'll shoot it straight into your mouth


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, have you fitted a tow bar without telling anyone James ;-)
> 
> Do you need any plastic cups?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he'll shoot it straight into your mouth
Click to expand...

Dear oh dear :lol:


----------



## jamman

Ok off to work laterz


----------



## Duggy

Talk about lowering the tone...

Didn't think it could get any lower, how wrong I was...[DIZZY FACE]

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

jamman said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...gimp suit for mondo and KY for BB Damien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha.. :lol: No blowing of anyone or anything was done on that ADI convoy with my thingymajig.. [smiley=gossip.gif] Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Promises, promises...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah Damien is up for it I'm just videoing it for Pornhub.com
Click to expand...

   

:lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

So, just thinking of what I could donate as a raffle prize...

...haven't really got anything hard-goods wise, or mechanical to give...

...er, I've probably got enough stuff to clean my car for a while so...

...um, don't expect *all* of this, just what I'm likely never to use again that's got most of it left in the bottle...

...and I'm not cleaning my car especially for the RR day, so expect it to be dirty!


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damien because you are not running a TT you will have to stand in the corner , rules are rules.
> 
> Nem is coming so make sure he doesn't blow you away on the road like at ADI.
> 
> TT 1 GT thjngymajig 0
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha.. :lol: No blowing of anyone or anything was done on that ADI convoy with my thingymajig.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Yes Mondo so much for 4 leaf clovers and luck..lol.. All ok now though.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Pfft even I did better that you damien, Phil has it all on camera lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

We let you keep up Jessica :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> We let you keep up Jessica :wink:


we both know that's a lie.....

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We let you keep up Jessica :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> we both know that's a lie.....
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Jessica Jessica Jessica......

Both myself and Phil (Spaceman) who were the leaders (naturally) in this rare moment of driving hooliganism said we better slow down so Jess could keep up.

We regard you as a friend and didn't want to leave you behind. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Well that's cheered me up lol

I have right of way white van coming towards me I'm thinking he's going to pull in he's going to pull in he's going to pull in he doesn't lol and then claims its my fault thankfully the chap behind me pointed out his error and received a volley of abuse at which point I thanked him for teaching my daughter some new words and made a note of his number, revenge will be mine....

Just happy that I hadn't put new wheels on and these are getting refurbed anyway life's to short to stay upset.


----------



## Mondo

Bummer DB.

2nd bit of bad news for today, and quite possibly the first excuse for not showing up. Car's in the bodyshop for some minor repairs. Just found out today it may not be ready by Friday night.



May not be ready Sat morning either, which puts even attending, let alone running, in jeopardy.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spaceman10

James

Bad luck mate, that don't look good but glad it was not your best wheels and your ok.
Mondo tell them to get it finished you need it for sat.  
Jess we was holding back so you could keep up :wink: but as James said you are a mate and that's what mates do.  
Shall I bring the video

Phil


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mondo said:


> Bummer DB.
> 
> 2nd bit of bad news for today, and quite possibly the first excuse for not showing up. Car's in the bodyshop for some minor repairs. Just found out today it may not be ready by Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> May not be ready Sat morning either, which puts even attending, let alone running, in jeopardy.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's almost as lame as "...the dog ate my WMI briefcase"..! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Or is it to get out of sharing a room with James? [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hopefully it gets finished in time


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer DB.
> 
> 2nd bit of bad news for today, and quite possibly the first excuse for not showing up. Car's in the bodyshop for some minor repairs. Just found out today it may not be ready by Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> May not be ready Sat morning either, which puts even attending, let alone running, in jeopardy.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost as lame as "...the dog ate my WMI briefcase"..! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Or is it to get out of sharing a room with James? [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hopefully it gets finished in time
Click to expand...

Agreed plus you have the stage information so best you get it sorted.

You're not related to V6RUL are you ?


----------



## Mondo

Well, I'm down but, to paraphrase Mr. Smith, I'm not out yet. :?

Shouldn't have cut it so fine to get the work done, but didn't want to rock up with the car's chin looking like Scarface. Hopefully it'll be OK to pick up Friday afternoon, so I can make the night-before piss-up. Failing that, a quick morning drive up for a late-morning appearance at the Powerstation.

Failing that, I'll just wimper quietly in the corner. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Fucketyfucketyfuckety...


----------



## jamman

Yep you sound like V6RUL s cousin too many excuses not enough action.

Sort it out babes :-*


----------



## Mondo

You're just scared you'll have to work harder to pull Friday night. 

Washed out the gimp suit yet? :-*


----------



## Nem

Picked the trophies up today!

They are very nice, certainly worth of the work a lot of us have put in to fight for them.


----------



## spike

Have they got a white board, to write up results as people run?


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Have they got a white board, to write up results as people run?


Don't know mate think FB MONDO is bringing the info on a sheet to fill in

IF HE TURNS UP


----------



## jamman

Nem said:


> Picked the trophies up today!
> 
> They are very nice, certainly worth of the work a lot of us have put in to fight for them.


Thank you Nick  and thank you TTOC


----------



## TTSPORT666

Geez its all very nail biting stuff...  Last minute carnage.. [smiley=gossip.gif] Fingers crossed old Silver makes it for Saturday Mondo..Im looking forward to see you cracking the 300bhp mark..  James you need some wheel protection rim gaitors me old pal..lol..(oh god i said rim) [smiley=oops.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Good job you didn't have Mondo's name put on that trophy Nick, it may be yours...;-)

John


----------



## Nem

Duggy said:


> Good job you didn't have Mondo's name put on that trophy Nick, it may be yours...;-)
> 
> John


Yeah, but imagine the stage 2+ winner having less hp than the stage 2 winner lol!


----------



## Duggy

Nem said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job you didn't have Mondo's name put on that trophy Nick, it may be yours...;-)
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but imagine the stage 2+ winner having less hp than the stage 2 winner lol!
Click to expand...

That did cross my mind ;-) lol

John


----------



## jamman

Hope you are all ready.......


----------



## Spaceman10

Car clean and ready to go


----------



## ReTTro fit

Weathers not looking good for the crotch rocket !!! 
Am I going to be the only diesel there ?
I'll bring the lappy Phil so we can scan your car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi lea 
Cheers mate, glad your coming along.

Be good to see you mate

Phil


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Good job you didn't have Mondo's name put on that trophy Nick, it may be yours...;-)
> 
> John


John it totally escaped me the Avus mobile is stage 2 now?  Pardon Moi..Cannot wait to see what she puts down. Your engine has always performed well on RR day..

Damien.


----------



## jamman

I'll be seeing both of you in my rear view mirror..........


----------



## jamman

Don't worry about me working while you all snore.......


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> Don't worry about me working while you all snore.......


Not true James..lol..I work night flights on the longhaul jets..Your not the only one :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about me working while you all snore.......
> 
> 
> 
> Not true James..lol..I work night flights on the longhaul jets..Your not the only one :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about right now right at this minute you tight trousered turnip x


----------



## Jenny H

Glad I am not the only one awake at stupid o'clock. Cant sleep, must be excited about tomorrow  
Jenny
x


----------



## malstt

Just starting work. Ser you all later 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Well, I'll know what the story is mid-afternoon or so. Either she'll be ready... or not. :?

If it's a 'not', all the Stage info is in the 'other' thread. Someone will have to print it off and bring it with - which is all I was planning. But let's not go there just yet; with any luck, worst case scenario is I get there late Sat morning.


----------



## mullum

Guys (& girls) have a great time 

Just a tip for the raffle prizes - the 2 led LAMP kits are 1x Coupe and 1x Roadster, so whoever is organising will have to bare that in mind ;-)


----------



## jamman

If it's bodywork FB it's not something you can rush and I would not be expecting much done on a Friday in any case never is in my experience. 

A body shop will have their day planned and will be able to tell you if it's going to be ready so if they are saying it won't be ready it won't be ready.

At least you will win the "best excuse" award even V6RUL hasn't used bodywork before.

Very sad and firing up printer as we speak [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, I'm gutted. Much as it pains me, I'd rather they took their time and got the paint pukka than rush it for a once-a-year RR event. Feck. Somewhere in our discussions they lost the fact I wanted to pick up the car on Friday.

Oh well, winning a prize without even turning up - good effort. :? Not the prize I was aiming for, but it's a prize at least. 

Nick, bet you're glad you fitted that actuator now. 

Anyway, update later when I know what's what, as opposed to just hypothesising.


----------



## Nem

Not good Mondo  Hopefully it will work out ok if they have it finished properly.

Well mine is all washed and waxed and packed up. I'll be leaving in about an hour so should be there before rush hour traffic.


----------



## jamman

I'm currently running round like a headless chicken

See u later folks


----------



## Duggy

Washed, de-tarred, hoovered, engine bay cleaned 

Pity I didn't get the time to do the new brakes, but they'll be on for the Inters :wink:

Just got to check the oil and hose clamps and I'm ready to park it up ready for a short blast down to Powerstation 

Safe trip down everyone

Weathers beautiful today, but not looking too good for tomorrow with a mixture of light and heavy rain showers 

John


----------



## mighTy Tee

Rain! I have just got my TT out of the garage (only her 5th use and her first run over 15 miles since the APS day last year), and I dont want to get her wet.


----------



## jamman

Pussies currently driving roof down through Stamford playing Nutbush City Limits and looking mighty fine a


----------



## eldiablott

jamman said:


> Pussies currently driving roof down through Stamford playing Nutbush City Limits and looking mighty fine a


who's pussies? did you get any pics of said VAGine? haha


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Washed, de-tarred, hoovered, engine bay cleaned  ...


So that's one for the car, and 3 for you. What _have_ you been up to, you mucky pup? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mondo

I'm coming! Car's ready so am heading up now. 

See you soon!


----------



## Nem

Fantastic news!

We'll I'm there, will be in the bar shortly


----------



## cam69

Just gave the car a clean all ready for my 5:30am road trip tomorrow. See you guys in the morning.


----------



## spike

BBC says it'll be dry http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2636071

Dont forget to bring some extra cash for the raffle, otherwise you'll have the wrath of Jess to contend with! :twisted:


----------



## Nem

Jess has no wrath, lol


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washed, de-tarred, hoovered, engine bay cleaned  ...
> 
> 
> 
> So that's one for the car, and 3 for you. What _have_ you been up to, you mucky pup? [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

That would be telling ;-)

So glad you can make it bud, wouldn't be the same without you 

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Safe drive down guys and girls..See you tomorrow... 

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Dinner with good friends

Loving it


----------



## redsilverblue

mullum said:


> Guys (& girls) have a great time
> 
> Just a tip for the raffle prizes - the 2 led LAMP kits are 1x Coupe and 1x Roadster, so whoever is organising will have to bare that in mind ;-)


They're in my handbag now, so I don't forget them tomorrow mornig 

Have a lovely meal and a good night guys


----------



## Lollypop86

Nem said:


> Jess has no wrath, lol


Lol your thinking of a different Jess lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Pics of the TT gang...James give Waks lovely young daughter some space at the table...And dont nick her bread roll like you did me at ADI..lol.. 

Damien.


----------



## redsilverblue

Oh and James, you are wearing horizontal stripes again...


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Pics of the TT gang...James give Waks lovely young daughter some space at the table...And dont nick her bread roll like you did me at ADI..lol..
> 
> Damien.


Sucking his gut in too lol

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

Weathers looking better folks   

John


----------



## jamman

MONDO SNORES ......


----------



## Mondo

WHAT? CAN'T HEAR YOU. I seem to have gone deaf overnight. Something to do with the Jamman Nasal Chainsaw Massacre maybe.

(Think my ears have stopped bleeding...)


----------



## MichaelAC

Hi, sorry I'm not going to be able to make this today. My wife fell of her bike yesterday evening and I'm needed here.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## jamman

Great day thank you so much to everyone involved

Weather held off until I left its hammering down now :lol:

Kudos to Jessica and Spike for their hard work


----------



## tonksy26

Did mondo manage to win the category that only he was allowed in ? [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Duggy

A big thanks to James, who has turned this event into one of the best on the TT calendar!

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Massive respect to James and all the hard work he put in to make this event a success..And of course to our Jess, a real asset to the TT club and community.. 

Also have to say was a real pleasure to be there today...I wont kid ya i missed not having old Bluey with me today..But was an absolute delight to see my buddies Mondo and John put in some fantastic results with their projects. Both have taken their time with each of their projects and all the hard work design and thought process, are clearly starting to clearly come to fruition. Also Paul's gorgeous Avus QS putting in a great run too. Such a lovely car to behold. A real oem plus award contender.. :wink: Was nice to see Mal down from the North east in his well known lovely Avus QS, great to see you mate. Was nice to finally meet Paul cookbot..Paul that screen in your mk1 dash is fantastic mate well done.

Also thanks for making me feel welcome guys. Best car community. And its great to still be a part of this very special scene.

Damien.


----------



## spike

Just home 

Thanks for a great day, well done to James for organising it, and to Jess for selling so many tickets.

I'm pleased to say we raised £290 for SSAFA, helped along by the TTForum covering cost of the BBQ.

Every penny raised will help towards the well being of serving soldiers, Veterans, and their families. An example of which is to put up families in dedicated accommodation, while injured soldiers are receiving rehabilitation at Headley hall.


----------



## OeTT

Great day out. Nice to see so many cars getting good numbers which meant lots of smiling faces. Thanks to the TToc, James, Jess and Mr and Mrs Spike! BBQ was spot on!


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys,

Well what can I say.
Friday, what a great night, so much fun and good food as well.
Today big big thank you to James for all his hard work and one of the best events, nice one mate, 
BBq team again well done.
Jess nice one for all the hard work and running around, 
TTOC for the trophies, again nice one.
I just want to say how nice it is to meet and talk to so many great people that are in to their cars  
Right now the cars, 
It really good to see so many great cars well looked after, hats off to you all guys.
Some good numbers to day with some very happy people going home, big smiles on mondos, nicks and John faces  
Well done guys.
Big thankyou to Mat as well for taking the time out to do some logging of data on my car, thanks mate  
Hope everybody got home ok and hope to see you all again soon.

Phil


----------



## jamman

Agree with all the above

Did find one bloke a bit odd but then again he was a Mk2 owner lol

Anybody get any pics of that lads stunning beard and tash combo, credit for being different


----------



## Mondo

MichaelAC said:


> Hi, sorry I'm not going to be able to make this today. My wife fell of her bike yesterday evening and I'm needed here...


I wondered where you were. Maybe next time, eh? Hope the Mrs. is OK. :?



Duggy said:


> A big thanks to James, who has turned this event into one of the best on the TT calendar!...


Too true. Think this was the best one to date, and not just because of my own result.

Well done, all, for making this a great event. The piss-taking, the shoulders to cry on when things didn't go as hoped, and the smiles when they did. Big shout to the Big Man, the Tango Kid, the Texas Chainsnore Massacrer, Jamman. Dude, well organised... and ably assisted, even if I do say so myself. :wink:

Nick, good man for stumping up so many goodies on behalf of the TTOC. A decent joint venture. See, we _can _be friends. 

Oh, and in case anyone missed it, my corrected value was 332bhp - or only 1bhp less than James' 2nd run.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## cam69

Had a great day guys happy with my result. Maybe a a exhaust manifold for next year may push me closer to 300bhp ;-)


----------



## jamman

Mondo you do make me smile..... :wink:

I will post scans of all the sheets plus all the results once I receive them probably Monday.

Well done to all involved for making this such a friendly laid back event.

I will also do a write up of the day including the start of the day ie Phil's normal "naughty" driving :lol:


----------



## malstt

Just got home. Had a great day with new and old friends. Looking forward to next year in my new car 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

malstt said:


> Just got home. Had a great day with new and old friends. Looking forward to next year in my new car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

An excellent day out. Thanks very much for organising James and co and making everyone so welcome 

It was good to meet up with some familiar faces and put faces to some familiar names. An excellent good fun day - really enjoyed it!

A few pictures....



















Air escaping from here somewhere...




























Someone with tyre problems...










Someone else with tyre problems :wink:










I used to have a Corgi Rocket this color 










It's it red or Orange?


----------



## Duggy

cam69 said:


> Had a great day guys happy with my result. Maybe a a exhaust manifold for next year may push me closer to 300bhp ;-)


I was thinking the same Cam...;-)

It was good to meet you today, just think, we can start all over again in a years time 

John


----------



## redsilverblue

Thank you James for organizing this event! Was good to catch up and meet some new faces 

I will post some photos soon; I'm currently sorting them out


----------



## Mondo

John-H said:


> ...Someone else with tyre problems :wink: ...


I think Mr. Cookbot is trying to hide his mucky OS.  Still, got him an award. 



John-H said:


> ...It's it red or Orange?...


It's orange. :wink:

Good to meet you, John. As you say, damn useful to put faces to names. 

(PS. Maybe run next year...? 



redsilverblue said:


> ... I will post some photos soon; I'm currently sorting them out


...starting with the most handsome, eh? Well, you're only human. 

:wink:


----------



## glslang

Echoing what others said. First timer on this event and was really nice to be there. Very well organised too!


----------



## Warranty_Void

Was a great day thanks to everyone who organised stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## redsilverblue

Mondo said:


> Well, you're only human.
> 
> :wink:


True :lol:


----------



## Jenny H

A very enjoyable day and evening with good company and great cars. Big thanks to all the organisers and helpers, a lot of work was involved and was appreciated. Was delighted that our QS won the best standard Mk 1  
Jenny & Dave


----------



## Duggy

Jenny H said:


> A very enjoyable day and evening with good company and great cars. Big thanks to all the organisers and helpers, a lot of work was involved and was appreciated. Was delighted that our QS won the best standard Mk 1
> Jenny & Dave


Glad you gave the QS a run, at least you know it's bang on the money now 

Winning Best standard was where I started out... :roll: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## ReTTro fit

Was great to see everyone and some awsome cars

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Duggy

Today flew by so quickly I forgot to take many pics :?




























Glad I saw a few decent cameras about... :wink: 8)

John


----------



## conlechi

Had a great day  despite not having a running TT to bring along  . Good to catch up with everyone and a BIG well done to James and those who helped organise an excellent day .

Looking forward to next year and attending with my TT running


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> Today flew by so quickly I forgot to take many pics :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I saw a few decent cameras about... :wink: 8)
> 
> John


Whehey sneaky shot of me and my gatecrashing black sheep too.. :wink: Thanks John

Mark was great talking to you, and hearing about how your project is coming along. She will be magnificent..APS sound like they are being meticulous as always. Look forward to seeing your pioneering little beast when she gets back on the road. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSPORT666 said:


> And of course to our Jess, a real asset to the TT club and community..


Aww thanks Damien.....I'll pay you later 

J
xx


----------



## conlechi

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mark was great talking to you, and hearing about how your project is coming along. She will be magnificent..APS sound like they are being meticulous as always. Look forward to seeing your pioneering little beast when she gets back on the road. 8)
> 
> Damien.


Good to catch up too fella  sooty was looking sweet 8) shame you couldn't run on the dyno today


----------



## Lollypop86

Wow, what a mental couple of days, last night was epic with such good company, dont think I've ever laughed so much as the size of someone's head compared to their phone (James has an iPhone 6 plus you see.....  )

And today, well I must say that even though I didnt get to see many cars go on, my feet are hurting and I've already had a nap it was awesome, BBQ was great and I'm so pleased that so many of you put your hand in your pockets to go towards such a good cause (even if some of you needed some light persuasion hey Damien  ).

Great day with such a great group of people, this community has a special place and I love being part of it

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue

Some photos from today


----------



## jamman

You take great pictures my friend


----------



## malstt

Some great pics there !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

Very nice


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome Vaiva... :wink: As always you capture the moment beautifully. :-*

Damien.


----------



## Duggy

Some great shots there Vaiva, can't wait to see the results of our photo shoot 

Love the way you capture the people as well as the cars ;-)

John


----------



## Spaceman10

Just some more photos of the day.










Phil


----------



## VSPURS

Looked like a great day as ever!

James, what happened to my black BBS's and the car is looking it's typical very shiney Orange! :lol:


----------



## jamman

VSPURS said:


> Looked like a great day as ever!
> 
> James, what happened to my black BBS's and the car is looking it's typical very shiney Orange! :lol:


Grrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

James, u posting the results up ? Mainly mondos run ?


----------



## cookbot

Thanks for a great day everyone, it was good to finally put names to faces! Just have to get my secret build ready for next year...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Despite turning up late yesterday (OK, I did leave home late, but TomTom took me the scenic route through every small town and village with traffic between Oxford and Tewksbury!) it was good to see peeps, chat about stuff, see some lovely TTs, and run my car on the rollers again.

My little vid: 



Power was a little down on 2013s PowerStation figures, but I've not done much to the car since then, it was warmer, I had more head-soak (arriving late), and Lambda figures suggest I'm running rich so need to sort that out - I swear, one of these days I'm going to visit the Sultan of Stains&#8230;

Well done to Jamman and the Kiwi sheep worrier for organising a fab day. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> James, u posting the results up ? Mainly mondos run ?


Will do mate just waiting for all the data sheets to arrive he emailed them while I was there but I think he sent them to my old email address


----------



## m0rph_TTR

had a great time meeting you guys/gals.

did all the raffle prizes get won?


----------



## firediamonduk

Had a great day on Saturday, it was out first foray into the world of TT meets and we were made to feel very welcome by all, was great to meet you all and put faces to names.

Thanks to James for seamless organisation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak

Cheers James and all for making this a top event. Ive still to sort through pics but it was a great social gathering.

Cars down on power but I think I should have mentioned the raised limiter to the operator, but its what it is.

I drove it there and drove it home.... always a good day when that happens! 

I some how managed to pickup and bring home two trophies... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

Thank you for the comments, much appreciated


----------



## jamman

jamman said:


> Pert bottom V





redsilverblue said:


> Thank you for the comments, much appreciated


----------



## mighTy Tee

I only took a few pictures and none of my own car 

Slideshow

A great day, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## John-H

We said we'd do an article to feature in Audi Driver magazine. Probably best to do a write up whilst all fresh in memory.

James, if you want to write something from your perspective as organiser (say 1,000 words) and if we had Some comments from others about their cars and experience (say 300 words each) and I could fill in with some more as I had an interesting chat with the rolling road guys, then we should have the makings of a good feature.

If anyone has some good pictures too (I took some but could do with more - some of yours Vaiva would be great  ) - *originals in high resolution* - then please send them plus any submissions to *ttforum @ mail.com* (without the spaces) and I'll pre proof and edit etc and sort something with Autometrix (they could change their banner to _"Don't miss the TT rolling road special"_  Might get some more donations coming to the charity too given their reach


----------



## jamman

I've now received the graphs will post the info up tomorrow because today I'm chillin


----------



## Duggy

Are you talking about Audi Tuner magazine John? They were the guys that were there, or is this something different?

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Are you talking about Audi Tuner magazine John? They were the guys that were there, or is this something different?
> 
> John


Audi Tuner, Audi Driver and TTOC membership magazine are covering the event


----------



## malstt

Audi tuner are doing there own article. Will post up when k know what issue it will be in

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

malstt said:


> Audi tuner are doing there own article. Will post up when k know what issue it will be in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Smashing bloke Mal thanks for bringing him along mate


----------



## malstt

Have you seen the pic of your car James on there facebook page ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

malstt said:


> Have you seen the pic of your car James on there facebook page ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No mate he asked to do a feature on it and some others so we will see what happens


----------



## jamman

I got so EXCITED I think some wee came out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10

Now who top man 

Great photo of your car James 

One hell of a car 

Phil


----------



## John-H

Duggy said:


> Are you talking about Audi Tuner magazine John? They were the guys that were there, or is this something different?
> 
> John


As James says we have arranged for coverage in Audi driver (Autometrix publications) as well. They'd be pleased to receive a submission from us as part of the on-going relationship with us. If you remember they ran a TT special (in the March issue) with quite a few members submitting pieces about their cars here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=886105&p=5415857

James is doing something but if we can help him out - I'm thinking a few different perspectives from people taking part and I'll do something and get something together


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Now who top man
> 
> Great photo of your car James
> 
> One hell of a car
> 
> Phil


The gay tango car strikes :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Excellent James 

Three magazines for coverage, just shows how this event has grown over the years 

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Excellent James
> 
> Three magazines for coverage, just shows how this event has grown over the years
> 
> John


I think it will help maybe with raffle prizes for next year hopefully plus I would like to encourage some more watchers or even people wanting tuning advice.

Having said that I actually think the number weren't far off perfect this year because it was great fun didn't get boring and I got home for around 18.00 

Ok off to cut the grass (only because Ola has promised payment if I do it :wink: )


----------



## Rich196

Wanted to make this, this year. I still owe James a jubilee clip . Always looked like a great even, credit to everyone who had a hand in making it possible. Poor exuse for not attending was I had a wedding to go to.

Cars looking great as usual!

Damien that rear plate looks massive, do have a soft stop for that car though the guy at work has one, really like it!


----------



## jamman

Make sure you come and say hello next year mate


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent James
> 
> Three magazines for coverage, just shows how this event has grown over the years
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will help maybe with raffle prizes for next year hopefully plus I would like to encourage some more watchers or even people wanting tuning advice.
> 
> Having said that I actually think the number weren't far off perfect this year because it was great fun didn't get boring and I got home for around 18.00
> 
> Ok off to cut the grass (only because Ola has promised payment if I do it :wink: )
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with you on the numbers point, it was about right 

The raffle prizes were very good, even though I never legitimately won one, although I was more than happy with what a did win 

The runner up spot in car of the day that was deservedly won by Paul, came as a complete shock!! Never in a million years did I believe that my car was anywhere good enough to be considered for that  8)

Nice to see some new faces there as well 8)

I'll leave you to your grass and the reward that follows... :lol:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

Rich196 said:


> Wanted to make this, this year. I still owe James a jubilee clip . Always looked like a great even, credit to everyone who had a hand in making it possible. Poor exuse for not attending was I had a wedding to go to.
> 
> Cars looking great as usual!
> 
> Damien that rear plate looks massive, do have a soft stop for that car though the guy at work has one, really like it!


Thanks Rich

Just like the mk1 TT they do need a bit of fettling to make them work really well. Just love the way the car handles now, really communicative steering and chassis. The q2 diff really helps put the new hybrid turbo power down.

Shame you couldn't make it.. Seeing Mondo get 331bhp was a great moment and John's ner 300bhp was quite something. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

Here are a load of photos I took from Saturday's event but of course I would like to start by taking this opportunity to thank James and Jess massively for organizing the day and the charity raffle, great effort and top work as always guys ! 8)

It was a fantastic day and is always an absolute pleasure to chat to people who have the same dedicated and keen interest in TT's and nice to put more faces to just forum user names !!! 

Overall I think everybody was pretty much pleased with their results or around what they at least expected with a couple of notable standout performances from Mondo and Duggy, was good to see them both happy after all the hard work they have put in over the past year since the last rolling road day and on the big stage.

Still can't get over Duggy's output and how young Cookbot was... was definitely expecting somebody much older after everything he has done and achieved with his automotive handy work ! :lol:

Was also good to see Damo, always a pleasure even though it was sad not to see him in a TT as his energy, knowledge and enthusiasm is always an asset to any scene but Sooty still looked awesome as with any car he lays his meticulous brass bands on !!!

Anyway, here are the photos and am now looking forward to seeing everybody again at EvenTT 15 !


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi mate

Great photos

Phil


----------



## The Gachet

Cheers Phil and it was good seeing you on Saturday mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Duggy

Great pics there Paul 

John


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> Great pics there Paul
> 
> John


Thanks John but I just realised when sticking them up that I didn't get a close up shot of your very tidy and mint engine bay !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jenny H

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Great photos
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil
Got you on camera too. On my dash cam. Outside lane of the motorway on the way to Powerstation :roll: :roll: 
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10

Yes it was good to see you mate 
It's so nice to meet so many nice people in one place.
Mondo and John did so well. I bet they are both still smiling 

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi Jen

Did you, hope you will keep to your self :wink:

Dave tt did so well Jen bet he is well pleased 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Did you, hope you will keep to your self :wink:
> 
> Dave tt did so well Jen bet he is well pleased
> 
> Phil


Yes we were both chuffed with the QS 

Jenny
x


----------



## TTSPORT666

Some awesome pics there Paul... :wink:

Was great to see you , your Qs stunning as always.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Ill be flying over your head tomorrow again..747...BA115..  Will try and wave ..lol.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Vince you have done a great job mate...Style cue's from one Mr Crayford there..Stunning v6.. 

Damien.


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Some awesome pics there Paul... :wink:
> 
> Was great to see you , your Qs stunning as always.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Ill be flying over your head tomorrow again..747...BA115..  Will try and wave ..lol.
> 
> Damien.


Nice one Damo and always very much appreciate your kind comments and praise on the qS ! 

Will certainly be looking out for that 14:35 departure tomorrow then and if it is the exact same 747 that I was crawling all over the other weekend 'G-CIVG'... have a good flight and safe trip to the 'Big Apple' mate !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Gachet

TTSPORT666 said:


> Vince you have done a great job mate...Style cue's from one Mr Crayford there..Stunning v6..
> 
> Damien.


You know what, I actually thought that this was Neil's old V6 but James put me straight... stunning example ! 8)


----------



## malstt

Great pics paul ! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gachet

malstt said:


> Great pics paul !


Cheers Mal, just some more photos for you to shortly remember her by... :wink:


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vince you have done a great job mate...Style cue's from one Mr Crayford there..Stunning v6..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, I actually thought that this was Neil's old V6 but James put me straight... stunning example ! 8)
Click to expand...

So did I, but Vince put me straight :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

The Gachet said:


> Cheers Phil and it was good seeing you on Saturday mate ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Great pics will use some of those for the video  if anyone wants to pick a song please let me know  I was thinking "Riding dirty" but then my taste isn't the same as everyone else lol

J
Xx


----------



## Duggy

Spaceman10 said:


> Yes it was good to see you mate
> It's so nice to meet so many nice people in one place.
> Mondo and John did so well. I bet they are both still smiling
> 
> Phil


So much so Phil, that when I walked into the office on Monday they thought I was ill... :roll: :lol:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nice pics Paul - I'm surprised you got one of mine considering I turned up so late!


----------



## Duggy

The Gachet said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics there Paul
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John but I just realised when sticking them up that I didn't get a close up shot of your very tidy and mint engine bay !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Just for you mate :roll:










John


----------



## millepeed

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vince you have done a great job mate...Style cue's from one Mr Crayford there..Stunning v6..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, I actually thought that this was Neil's old V6 but James put me straight... stunning example ! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I, but Vince put me straight :lol:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

thanks for your comments guys, much appreciated, yes others have said it looks like neils old mk1 tt, but this one is dsg and has gay genuine red leather, which the missus loves very much.
had a fantastic time, enjoyed the night before with great company/food oh and alcohol, and to see as many fine examples of tt in one place was nice to see, for me they are all credit to their owners.
big thanks to james for the organisation of this event not forgetting all who helped to make this a great day. THANKYOU.


----------



## The Gachet

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics there Paul
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John but I just realised when sticking them up that I didn't get a close up shot of your very tidy and mint engine bay !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for you mate :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the kind comments on the photos and yes John, that's the one but just from the wrong angle as you know I always come in from the left !!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Results and graphs will be up tomorrow during the day sorry for delay works gone a little crazy but I'm off tomorrow daytime to catch up.


----------



## Nem

Little bit late to the "Thanks and Photos" party but still 

It was certainly a fantastic event this year, yet again James put a huge amount of time into organising it and arranging the raffle prizes which just added to the day.

Was great to catch up with everyone again and see how we'd all progressed from last year, and I've yet again got idea of what I need to do next - even tho I was 'finished', lol!


----------



## Mondo

Nem said:


>


Damn, caught helping Wak break into his own car. That boy's not very technically minded... :roll:

Mind you, James, YPLACowboy. :wink:

Yes, had a great day. And yes, well chuffed with not just breaking, but stomping past, the 300 mark.  Have seen 324ish on Vagcom before (before going down the WMI route) and wasn't expecting anywhere near that mark on the rollers. I'd have been happy with 310. WMI doesn't increase air flow over the MAF, so Vagcom ain't gonna show any more BHP after WMI, so it was a very pleasant surprise for the rollers to show the improvement I could definitely feel.

Well done again, James, for a well-organised event. May the tradition of taking the pi$$ continue. 

PS: I still can't get those marks out of the gimp suit. What lube did you use, DB? Actually, I don't want to know. Even the closest of 'friends' have secrets. [smiley=gossip.gif]

:-*


----------



## tonksy26

What did you run mondo ?


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> What did you run mondo ?


291 I think mate and yes I know I'm late posting the graphs Im sorry but in sat in the garden.


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you run mondo ?
> 
> 
> 
> 291 I think mate and yes I know I'm late posting the graphs Im sorry but in sat in the garden.
Click to expand...

Tosser. There goes your £15. :wink:

Tonks, I got 1bhp less than James did on his 2nd run - I s#it you not.

BTs, eh? Overrated IMO. :wink:


----------



## jamman

wheelchuffinspinyougalahanduknowit x


----------



## Duggy

Still in the garden...?


----------



## Nem

He better be


----------



## Mondo

In the garden... armed with his Bumper Book of Australian Birds. :-*

And no, I don't mean Kylie, Elle, er... Dame Edna... :wink:


----------



## Duggy

How bigs the garden, I can get wifi in mine, so uploading files shouldn't be a problem, even if your topless in the sun or moon now [FACE SCREAMING IN FEAR]


----------



## tonksy26

Still no proper numbers bein mentioned I see ladies .

What did u run last year out of interest James ?


----------



## Nem

Well I got 275hp / 310lbs


----------



## jamman

I will get the graphs up soon(ish) babies x x


----------



## Mondo

FFS, Tonks, it's been mentioned a few times; you're just not looking in the right place. :wink:

331.4bhp, 331.5bhp corrected. I'm calling it 332bhp, 329lb/ft. If you'd rocked up, instead of blousing out, you'd already know. :roll:

BTW, how come you didn't come down this year? :?


----------



## Duggy

296.4bhp and 330ft/lb and Stage 2 trophy

Not a bad day to be honest... 

John


----------



## jamman

Galah


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> FFS, Tonks, it's been mentioned a few times; you're just not looking in the right place. :wink:
> 
> 331.4bhp, 331.5bhp corrected. I'm calling it 332bhp, 329lb/ft. If you'd rocked up, instead of blousing out, you'd already know. :roll:
> 
> BTW, how come you didn't come down this year? :?


I got back from holiday on the Wednesday so completely forgot about it. Remembered on Saturday thinking it was happening on Sunday so was going to come but then read James 'had a fantastic day' post. :roll: .

Not bad figures, I'm guessing that's with wmi. Would love to of come down and taken the trophy off you 2 years running, luckily for you 1, forgot what day it was on and 2, I Don't have a TT anymore. Can I bring the Beemer down next year and take you on again ?


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> 296.4bhp and 330ft/lb and Stage 2 trophy
> 
> Not a bad day to be honest...
> 
> John


Good results for a stage 2 that john ! [smiley=dude.gif] bet you was chuffed to bits with that.


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 296.4bhp and 330ft/lb and Stage 2 trophy
> 
> Not a bad day to be honest...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Good results for a stage 2 that john ! [smiley=dude.gif] bet you was chuffed to bits with that.
Click to expand...

Over the moon mate 

John


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> ... Would love to of come down and taken the trophy off you 2 years running...


0 chance of that, mate, given I was judge this year. :wink: Plus I actually know what class boring out to 1.9 ltrs puts you in - unlike Tango Dan & El (TTOC) Presidente. 

Yes, WMI made the big difference. MAF figures (for me, at least) always show higher bhp than a RR, and I've seen 324 from Vag-com pre-WMI, so I was hoping for 310 on the rollers. So to say I was pleased would be in the running for understatement of the decade.

Next year is all yours, bud. No more performance mods in my future (feck, there aren't any left, apart from BT which I'm NOT doing) so no point me running again, which makes you a you're a shoo-in for.. oh, wait; S3! I forgot! :wink:

Actually, it also means Nem will bag S2+ next year, as the only entry in that category. Gotta love a rule technicality. [smiley=book2.gif]

PS: 'have', not 'of'. :wink:


----------



## Duggy

CAPTIONS PLEASE...










I'll kick off with Beauty and the Beast...

I'll let you all decide which is which :wink:

John


----------



## jamman

I'm so glad I voted Gachet :lol: :lol:

[smiley=baby.gif] :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666

Duggy said:


> CAPTIONS PLEASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kick off with Beauty and the Beast...
> 
> I'll let you all decide which is which :wink:
> 
> John


"Looks like James took the news about his cars low BHP RR run on the chin chin chin chin chin chin".. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Spaceman10

Lol lol lol lol lol lol

He huff and he puffed but he still could not blow any more air in to the turbo :wink:

Phil


----------



## Mondo

How about... 'Nope, guess Don Duggy's not hiding my spare Ginsters pie.'


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> CAPTIONS PLEASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kick off with Beauty and the Beast...
> 
> I'll let you all decide which is which :wink:
> 
> John


BBQ to the left, CrossFit studio to the right - which way will he turn..? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jamman

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Duggy said:


> CAPTIONS PLEASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kick off with Beauty and the Beast...
> 
> I'll let you all decide which is which :wink:
> 
> John


"If I were to lie down, I would have exactly the same classic bauhaus coupe lines"

:roll:


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> I'm so glad I voted Gachet :lol: :lol:
> 
> [smiley=baby.gif] :-*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Get them graphs up...

John


----------



## jamman

Later today that's a promise working at moment

PS like that one Richard :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> CAPTIONS PLEASE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kick off with Beauty and the Beast...
> 
> I'll let you all decide which is which :wink:
> 
> John


"Oooooo food"

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Ok here's the charts, anyone care to guess who has the bestiesttttt WMI injection

PM me your registration number and I will send you the .pdf and .jpg


----------



## jamman




----------



## caney

I take it the one with nearly 500ftlbs was a TTRS?


----------



## The Gachet

caney said:


> I take it the one with nearly 500ftlbs was a TTRS?


Yes Steve, it was Phil's ! 8)


----------



## caney

The Gachet said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it the one with nearly 500ftlbs was a TTRS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Steve, it was Phil's ! 8)
Click to expand...

awesome cars!


----------



## jamman

Awesome engines.....


----------



## Spaceman10

Thanks for the kind words guys 

Phil


----------



## jamman

Spaceman10 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys
> 
> Phil


Your color suits the RS as does Matt's blue.


----------



## Duggy

Thanks for putting up the graphs James 

The stage 2 group really did seem to come down to inlet temps, as mine seem to be lower than anyone else's which may explain why I got the figures I did

I know there were some temperature differences of when people ran, but Cam was only a couple of cars back from me and everything else we have are very similar :roll:

FMIC's certainly make more of a difference than I was expecting and my AH Fabrication one seemingly being one of the best 

Money well spent I think :wink:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

Video will be added later this evening 

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> ...The stage 2 group really did seem to come down to inlet temps, as mine seem to be lower than anyone else's which may explain why I got the figures I did...


Yeah, very interesting. Your temps are even less than mine - 38 plays 40 - so you're def' got a nice cool engine bay there. And probably no need to go WMI for the temps at least, unless you fancy a few more ponies with the octane increase - or just fancy a project. 

I suspect if you did, you'd give me a run for my money, hybrid or no.


----------



## cam69

Duggy said:


> Thanks for putting up the graphs James
> 
> The stage 2 group really did seem to come down to inlet temps, as mine seem to be lower than anyone else's which may explain why I got the figures I did
> 
> I know there were some temperature differences of when people ran, but Cam was only a couple of cars back from me and everything else we have are very similar :roll:
> 
> FMIC's certainly make more of a difference than I was expecting and my AH Fabrication one seemingly being one of the best
> 
> Money well spent I think :wink:
> 
> John


Problem being if I get wmi that puts me in stage 2+. It proves one thing that the hg motorsport fmic is only slightly better than stock best saving a bit more money for a better fmic.


Duggy said:


> Thanks for putting up the graphs James
> 
> The stage 2 group really did seem to come down to inlet temps, as mine seem to be lower than anyone else's which may explain why I got the figures I did
> 
> I know there were some temperature differences of when people ran, but Cam was only a couple of cars back from me and everything else we have are very similar :roll:
> 
> FMIC's certainly make more of a difference than I was expecting and my AH Fabrication one seemingly being one of the best
> 
> Money well spent I think :wink:
> 
> John


Problem being if I get wmi that puts me in stage 2+. It proves one thing that the hg motorsport fmic is only slightly better than stock best saving a bit more money for a better fmic.


----------



## Mondo

cam69 said:


> ...Problem being if I get wmi that puts me in stage 2+...


That's fine. You'll be a stage winner in that case as I'm not planning on running again. The only way for bigger bang for me now is BT, which I'm not doing, so no point it me running again. 

PS: Nice echo... :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mmmmm not sure I totally agree there as I noticed a difference when I fitted my HG FMIC and I did a fair amount of before and after logging.


----------



## cam69

jamman said:


> Mmmmm not sure I totally agree there as I noticed a difference when I fitted my HG FMIC and I did a fair amount of before and after logging.


I did notice a difference and data logging shows it to be low on the road just seemed to not have as low inlet Temps as others on the dyno.


----------



## jamman

cam69 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm not sure I totally agree there as I noticed a difference when I fitted my HG FMIC and I did a fair amount of before and after logging.
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice a difference and data logging shows it to be low on the road just seemed to not have as low inlet Temps as others on the dyno.
Click to expand...

I hear what you are saying mate I just wouldn't ever place too much faith in dynos over "real world on the road" logging.


----------



## cam69

jamman said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm not sure I totally agree there as I noticed a difference when I fitted my HG FMIC and I did a fair amount of before and after logging.
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice a difference and data logging shows it to be low on the road just seemed to not have as low inlet Temps as others on the dyno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear what you are saying mate I just wouldn't ever place too much faith in dynos over "real world on the road" logging.
Click to expand...

Yer I agree she logged decent intake Temps the same day and made a good stage 2 figure on dyno so I'm happy for now ;-)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The stage 2 group really did seem to come down to inlet temps, as mine seem to be lower than anyone else's which may explain why I got the figures I did...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, very interesting. Your temps are even less than mine - 38 plays 40 - so you're def' got a nice cool engine bay there. And probably no need to go WMI for the temps at least, unless you fancy a few more ponies with the octane increase - or just fancy a project.
> 
> I suspect if you did, you'd give me a run for my money, hybrid or no.
Click to expand...

Yes i told John that..."John don't like WMI" not practical.. 

But the Avusmobile is almost suggesting you to John..I think it would really be the icing on the cake. With huge dividends..

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> less than mine - 38 plays 40 -


cough 33 x x


----------



## Mondo

33? Impressive. Meth kicking in sooner/harder than me maybe?

Nice.


----------



## jamman

I'm famous for being an early squirter :wink:


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> I'm famous for being an early squirter :wink:


Things like that should be kept private......lol

J
Xx


----------



## MichaelAC

Looking at the results I'm quite surprised that many are loosing 30 to 40% power through their transmission (WHP). Running as FWD I would of thought it would be more like 10 to 15% of the BHP.

Maybe the TT is not good in this respect.


----------



## John-H

Imagine how hot the transmission and tyres would get if there was 40% loss there. What nearly half the energy? 300 BHP = 223 kW. Imagine you stuck 100 1kW electric fires under the transmission. The engine is the thing that's 40 % efficient with a water cooling system and radiator.


----------



## MichaelAC

John-H said:


> Imagine how hot the transmission and tyres would get if there was 40% loss there. What nearly half the energy? 300 BHP = 223 kW. Imagine you stuck 100 1kW electric fires under the transmission. The engine is the thing that's 40 % efficient with a water cooling system and radiator.


That sounds like a good point. But I don't understand still, the results are showing over 100 hp loss between the engine flywheel and the wheel in some of them.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

My drag went up from 78 at 2013 Powerstation's run to 97 this year - only thing I can think of that has changed power-train wise between the two is I've gone from 18" x 8" to 19" x 8.5" wheels. Rotational mass might be more, but would 1/2" extra width cause much extra friction? (I know some women might say so...)


----------



## MichaelAC

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> My drag went up from 78 at 2013 Powerstation's run to 97 this year - only thing I can think of that has changed power-train wise between the two is I've gone from 18" x 8" to 19" x 8.5" wheels. Rotational mass might be more, but would 1/2" extra width cause much extra friction? (I know some women might say so...)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Nice little article in Audi Tuner bit disappointed they didn't mention the other sponsors (only the TTOC ) but confirms to me I so need to go on a diet......


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Nice little article in Audi Tuner bit disappointed they didn't mention the other sponsors (only the TTOC ) but confirms to me I so need to go on a diet......


Mal sent the screenshots but I couldnt read it as it was too small 

J
xx


----------



## Nem

jamman said:


> Nice little article in Audi Tuner bit disappointed they didn't mention the other sponsors (only the TTOC ) but confirms to me I so need to go on a diet......


Clearly just picked out the highlights from the day then


----------



## Von Twinzig

Read that article today in trap 2 during my morning ablutions. Some of the operator/owner comments made me chuckle. Not exactly in depth journalism is it. :?

FWIW and going mildly off topic, I took out a years subs of the mag at this years Autosport show. won't be continuing with it next year.

VT


----------



## John-H

The Audi Driver article will be delayed but hopefully reflect the excellent day we all had together


----------



## Mondo

I took out a sub last month, basically because the guy rocked up and seemed keen, so I figured I'd support his efforts. 

So... the mag is out, then? Ain't got mine yet. :?

John, any decent contributors for the article?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> I took out a sub last month, basically because the guy rocked up and seemed keen, so I figured I'd support his efforts.
> 
> So... the mag is out, then? Ain't got mine yet. :?
> 
> John, any decent contributors for the article?


Same here FB I got mine today so won't be long for you.


----------



## John-H

Mondo said:


> I took out a sub last month, basically because the guy rocked up and seemed keen, so I figured I'd support his efforts.
> 
> So... the mag is out, then? Ain't got mine yet. :?
> 
> John, any decent contributors for the article?


May have been one or two :wink:

I'm not the editor on this and just subbing it in - I'll check how it's going though


----------



## jamman

John-H said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took out a sub last month, basically because the guy rocked up and seemed keen, so I figured I'd support his efforts.
> 
> So... the mag is out, then? Ain't got mine yet. :?
> 
> John, any decent contributors for the article?
> 
> 
> 
> May have been one or two :wink:
> 
> I'm not the editor on this and just subbing it in - I'll check how it's going though
Click to expand...

Well I will put it another way if they don't list the sponsors I don't want it published as I promised them a mention.


----------



## jamman

Don't take that the wrong way John Im just very disappointed the other article didn't mention any of them, it's only a line at the end.


----------



## John-H

Nothing to do with me James. Someone needs to follow it through, like I've tried with people's names and forum aka for Audi Driver but being an independent commercial magazine you have two things - in house design style (how do they usually give credit) and commercial considerations regarding keeping their (possibly rival) sponsors happy. I'll try my best 

By the way, the confusion causing delay over the trophies/food should have been resolved - can you confirm?


----------



## Mondo

Got my copy of Audi Tuner mag today. Wak's result is all the more impressive, given he's running a hybrid turbo. 

Apparently. :roll:


----------



## John-H

I had a word with Autometrix and things should be Ok James  . Thanks also for confirming the food sponsorship was all sorted.

Don't worry Mondo, we have a direct quote from Wak defining his turbo :wink:


----------



## jamman

John-H said:


> I had a word with Autometrix and things should be Ok James  . Thanks also for confirming the food sponsorship was all sorted.
> 
> Don't worry Mondo, we have a direct quote from Wak defining his turbo :wink:


John, That's great thank you for checking I appreciate it 

I'm pretty sure everyone put their specs down on the paper so Waks would have done his.


----------



## glslang

I assume it's issue 007? Need to get a copy then.


----------



## Duggy

glslang said:


> I assume it's issue 007? Need to get a copy then.


Yes, Audi Tuner issue 007

Felt like James Bond then... :lol:

John


----------



## John-H

Hi guys. With the recent and sad loss of Paul Harris, former editor of Audi Driver magazine, the issue which was to have included this rolling road day has been deferred but is now being finalised for publication in the next day or two to come out in the next scheduled issue slot.

It's intended to have a complete list of all attendees in the article so everyone gets a mention but we are missing a few names and need some urgent help.

Would the following owners please be kind enough to PM me their full name so we can complete the list?

VX51PVP ????? ?????, 281.1 bhp / 308 lb.ft
LX55RLV ????? ?????, 240.3 bhp / 269 lb.ft
YP55XDE ????? ?????, TT 225 Coupe 236.2 bhp / 285.3 lb.ft
S19LEE ????? ?????, TT 180 Coupe 185.7 bhp / 193 lb.ft

If you can identify anyone above please help. Thanks.

Cheers,
John


----------



## John-H

We are struggling here guys. If anyone has Mondo's number (he may be away) can you give him a bell please or if you can help please PM me.

Cars in question:

VX51PVP (cam69)








viewtopic.php?f=3&t=944769&start=667

LX55RLV
View attachment 5










S19LEE

















YP55XDE


----------



## glslang

PM'd. Hopefully is not too late. Can't help with the others unfortunately.


----------



## John-H

Thanks! We are doing well, only two missing now. The finished article is due to go to the printer on Monday morning. Anyone know or can help identify?

Cars still in question:

LX55RLV Blue QS, 240.3 bhp / 269 lb.ft

















S19LEE Silver 180, 185.7 bhp / 193 lb.ft


----------



## firediamonduk

Pm'd. I own S19LEE 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk

Wasn't the Blue QS owned by the older guy who's wife had the TT RS... Can't remember their names...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem

firediamonduk said:


> Wasn't the Blue QS owned by the older guy who's wife had the TT RS... Can't remember their names...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jenny H's husband then.


----------



## jamman

Sorry John I thought i had already told you this that car is Jenny Hs hubby's


----------



## John-H

Thanks Andy, one to go ... so Jenny H's hbby's name is??? (PM please :wink: )


----------



## John-H

Found Jenny H and sent her a PM - hopefully she will pick up and confirm!


----------



## NickG

It's Dave Howl guys!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for all your help. All sorted now


----------



## John-H

This is about to come out . See bottom corner :wink:


----------



## glslang

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Will look out for it.


----------



## jamman

Got mine through the post today, VERY HAPPY with the article.

Thank you for organizing this John much appreciated.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for your and everyone's input


----------

